# PAKISTAN . Aviation & Airports



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Airport














Gilgit Airport





_

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PIA Super Constellation at London Airport 1955.








Welcome Aboard :Flight Officer Huma Liaquat peeking out from a cockpit of an A3320

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

New Jet Bridges
*Sialkot International Airport (OPST/SKT)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

I

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Airport.













_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit Airport






























_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khanasifm

http://airport-authority.com/browse

Not sure if all are built for example manshera but Caa has allocated airport code

Usa has 2052 airports no other country has in thousands 

http://airport-authority.com/browse-PK


----------



## ghazi52

zhob airport Baluchistan.









Dera Ghazi Khan Airport, Punjab

















Sukkur
________

zhob airport Baluchistan.









Dera Ghazi Khan Airport, Punjab

















Sukkur
________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

There are many airport s I baluchistan and Sind far flung areas not sure if served by commercial airlines but chartered flight to take oil and gas employees there

Not sure if swat and parachinar are back in service ??


----------



## ghazi52

Runway Inaugurated of Islamkot Airport in Tharparkar.






__ https://www.facebook.com/



























terminal under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamkot_International_Airport


----------



## khanasifm




----------



## khanasifm

Does anyone know when the new mob at bohari will be operational meaning one or more sqn moving in, I think perhaps one sqn from masroor and one from rafiqi will move there as both wing are oversized compared to other wings

Or at least a ceremony like turbat for pn to call it operational


----------



## ghazi52

Operation has been successfully shifted to newly built International Departure Lounge Phase I

Faisalabad Airport Upgradation and Expansion project .


----------



## khanasifm

Faisalabad or Sialkot is the only airport which was build by chamber of commerce and not CAA ??


----------



## khanasifm

https://fas.org/nuke/guide/pakistan/facility/airbase/index.html


https://books.google.com/books?id=C...BNBCkQ6AEIOjAD#v=onepage&q=paf talhar&f=false


----------



## khanasifm

Guessing paf Masroor wing will loose one sqn of fighter as will paf rafiqi to form a new wing at Bohari the new mob near Hyderabad as those wing are the largest with 4 sqn per Wing not sure when the base will be completed


----------



## ghazi52

Sialkot International Airport 

















Sehwan Sharif Airport; Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Gwadar Intl Airport being developed at Gurandani construction will start this year and China has given $ 230 million for the project*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Airport 1950's.






*Allama Iqbal International Airport (LHE/OPLA) Terminal 2*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Six private airlines *have applied for the regular public transport (RPT) license to the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) and would most probably be beginning their operations from the first half of the present year.

The said six airlines are:

*Liberty Air owned by Chaudhry Munir and Mian Amir*
*Go Green Airways owned by Elahi Group, Arshad Jalil and Danish Elahi*
*Air Sial by the Sialkot Chamber of Commerce*
*Askari Air Pakistan by the Army Welfare Trust (AWT)*
*Afeef Zara Airways owned by Rashid Siddiqui*
*United Airways Pakistan Limited by Adnan Tabbani*

Out of these six airlines Air Sial, Go Green (which is the revival of Bhoja Airways under a new name) and Askari Air Pakistan would most probably be starting their flight operations during the first half of 2018 and would not be delaying the operations much later than October of the present year.


As per an aviation professional though the number of launched airlines is good, however, these airlines would not be able to meet the complete domestic traffic needs. Also, the introduction of these airlines would not even have a good impact in terms of creating jobs or of developing of infrastructure in the country as the airline owners would be getting the planes on dry lease and other services would also be outsourced. These airlines would neither be creating job opportunities for the concerned skilled individuals nor it would be upgrading the aviation industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *Gwadar Intl Airport being developed at Gurandani construction will start this year and China has given $ 230 million for the project*



Make sure runways are 1 km or thousand meter apart so simultaneous tak and landing are allowed unlike new Isb


----------



## ghazi52

*Rahim Yar Khan Airport *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lucky Breeze

Thank you for diverting attention to some positive news. May God bless you ghazi sb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Airport in 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Four aircrafts parked on Apron of Faisalabad International Airport.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Turbat International Airport


























Panjgur Airport. Balochistan







Sukkur Airport (IATA: SKZ, ICAO: OPSK)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dalbandin








Sialkot







Gwadar







*http://maps.google.com/maps?
f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=pakistan&sll=37.0625,-95.677068*

*Zhob*
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Under Construction Thar Airport*
















THE NEW OMANI AIRLINE TO PAKISTAN:SALAM AIR'S FLIGHT CREW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Airports in Pakistan 20 airports*



B 


Bahawalpur Airport (BHV/OPBW) 
C 


Chitral Airport (CJL/OPCH) 
D 


Dera Ghazi Khan Airport (DEA/OPDG) 
F 


Faisalabad International Airport (LYP/OPFA) 
G 


Gilgit Airport (GIL/OPGT)Rating: 68% 


Gwadar International Airport (GWD/OPGD) 
I 


Islamabad Benazir Bhutto International Airport (ISB/OPRN)Rating: 61% 
K 


Kadanwari Airport (KCF/OPKW) 


Karachi Jinnah International Airport (KHI/OPKC)Rating: 66% 
L 


Lahore Allama Iqbal International Airport (LHE/OPLA)Rating: 73% 
M 


Moenjodaro Airport (MJD/OPMJ) 


Multan International Airport (MUX/OPMT)Rating: 87% 
P 


Peshawar Bacha Khan International Airport (PEW/OPPS)Rating: 80% 
Q 


Quetta International Airport (UET/OPQT) 
R 


Rahim Yar Khan Shaikh Zayed International Airport (RYK/OPRK) 
S 


Sialkot International Airport (SKT/OPST) 


Skardu Airport (KDU/OPSD) 


Sukkur Airport (SKZ/OPSK) 
T 


Turbat Airport (TUK/OPTU) 
Z 


Zhob Airport (PZH/OPZB)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thar new Airport














Quetta International Airport Expansion Work in progress on fast pace.


----------



## ghazi52

Bacha Khan International Airport BKIAP Peshawar

Work in progress on fast pace in terminal building and Aerobridges concrete structure.Two passenger boarding bridges will be installed.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

CAA seems to be frozen in time...they don't looks like airports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pluralist said:


> CAA seems to be frozen in time...they don't looks like airports.



True.

Western railway stations are more beautiful than this. CAA is worse.


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> True.
> 
> Western railway stations are more beautiful than this. CAA is worse.




Try to pick and choose in good and bad infra...and in between pictures.


----------



## Viking 63

CAA= the worst thing happened to Aviation Industry in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: Far from near double-digit growth projection by International Air Transport Association (IATA), Pakistan’s domestic air traffic increased by 3 per cent in fiscal year ending June 30, 2017, according to statistics published by Civil Aviation Authority (CAA).

The local carriers that include state-owned Pakistan International Airlines (PIA), AirBlue, Shaheen Airlines International (SAI) and Serene Air transported 7.17 million passengers in FY2017, up 3 per cent compared to the 6.95 million passengers they served in the corresponding year. The annual increase in domestic air traffic is a distant south from a 2016-projection by IATA, a global trade body that represents 280 airlines or 83 per cent of the world’s air traffic – IATA had estimated Pakistan’s internal air traffic to grow at 9.9 per cent per year through 2020.

Pakistan’s domestic aviation sector is going through an intense price war among local carriers who operate on margins as low as 3 per cent and are unable to pass on the increase in costs to consumers amidst a stiff competition. The market has become even more competitive with the entry of two more local airlines namely Serene Air and Air Sial – the latter’s data is not available on CAA’s website.

*Amid growing competition, SAI and AirBlue lost some of their market share to newbie Serene Air, while PIA too increased its share in the last fiscal year.*

*Within six months of its launch, Serene was able to grab more than 5 per cent of the domestic pie at the expense of SAI and AirBlue, which saw their market share decline by 30 per cent and 18 per cent in FY2017, respectively. The state-run PIA, on the other hand, was able to increase its share in the domestic market by 12 per cent in the year under review.*

Besides new entrants, the international carriers are also expanding their footprint in Pakistan’s domestic market by offering more direct flights to cities like Sialkot and Multan under the government’s Open Sky policy and stealing business from local airlines, as evident from the CAA data for international traffic.

The international travel to and from Pakistan increased by 6 per cent to 14.6 million passengers in FY2017 compared to the preceding year, but the share of domestic carriers remained flat at 42 per cent.

On overall basis (domestic and international traffic put together), Pakistan’s aviation industry grew by 5 per cent, or slightly above the world air traffic growth, to 21.8 million passengers in FY2017 compared to 20.7 million of the comparable period. Domestic carriers account for only one-third of the pie as international airlines, the likes of Emirates, Saudi Arabian Airlines, Qatar Airways, Fly Dubai, and Etihad to name a few, take a bulk of it.


----------



## ghazi52

*Shaheen Air announces two new international routes from Faisalabad and Sialkot*

Pakistan largest private airlines, Shaheen Air International is all set to add 2 more routes to its growing network in April 2018. The 2 new routes will connect Faisalabad and Sialkot with Muscat and Riyadh respectively. The airline has fought long and hard to get clearance to start more flights and has also sustained heavy losses after unsuccessful routes closure.

The first new route from Faisalabad to Muscat will start from 14 April 2018 and in the beginning, it will be one return flight per week. The flight NL-758 will operate from Faisalabad to Muscat on Sunday at 7 PM and return early morning Monday to Faisalabad as NL-759 at 2 AM.

The second route is Sialkot to Saudi Capital Riyadh. Initially, this will be twice weekly flight operation. Flight NL-733 from Sialkot to Riyadh will depart every Monday & Thursday at 8:45 PM.

Returning flight NL-734 from Riyadh will be operated on Tuesday and Friday departing in the early hours from Riyadh. The departure time from Riyadh is at 2:30 AM reaching Sialkot at 8:45 AM sane day.

Initially Shaheen Air International will utilize it Airbus A320 or A319 Aircraft on these routes to assess capacity. These flights will provide another alternative especially direct options to Pakistani labourers living in Saudi Arabia and Onan.

Shaheen Air International is the 2nd biggest airlines of Pakistan, having a fleet of 18 Aircraft. Its Aircraft included in its fleet are 6 A319-100s, 8 A320-200s and 4 A330-200s. The airline has its network spread on domestic and international front mainly focusing on UAE, Saudi Arabia and China.


----------



## ghazi52

MITHI: New airport is named the *Mai Bakhtawar Airport*, built near Islamkot town at a cost of Rs 1 billion.

All arrangements have been finalised for the inauguration ceremony.

Located near the sites of the Thar Coal project block-II as well as the mining field.

Construction of the airport, spread over an area of 1,000 acres, has been completed in about four years at a cost of around Rs1 billion. Initially, it was to be named as Thar airport and the insignia was also installed atop the building of its arrival and departure lounges. However, it has now been named after a peasant leader, Mai Bakhtawar Lashari, who had laid down her life on June 22, 1947 fighting against a feudal lord near Jhudo town of Mirpurkhas district.

Modern machinery, equipment and facilities have been made available at the installation. The airport has a three-kilometre-long runway, according to an official.


----------



## ghazi52

*Shaheen Air launching new route from Faisalabad*

Muscat: Pakistan airline *Shaheen Air International* (SAI) will start non-stop flights between Muscat and Faisalabad from April 15, 2018.

The weekly flight will depart from Muscat every Sunday at 10:00 PM and arrive in Faisalabad at 2:00 AM Monday. The flight from Faisalabad will depart every Sunday at 7:00 PM, arriving in Muscat at 9:00 PM. The airline will be the first to operate a direct flight on this route with an Airbus A320.

Pakistani community in Oman will now be able to fly non-stop to the country's third most populous city Faisalabad, located in the province of Punjab.

"New airlines are planning to start their operations in Pakistan in the near future, which is a sign of healthy competition coming in the aviation sector of the country. It is great to see SAI, which is regarded as the second national carrier of the country, start its weekly flights between Faisalabad and Muscat," said Huzaifa Halai, Manager Oman, SAI.

With the launch of this new flight, Shaheen has a total of 10 weekly flights between Muscat and Pakistan under its summer schedule. This includes three flights to Lahore, three to Islamabad and one weekly flight each to Sialkot, Peshawar, Multan and Faisalabad.

Flights schedule:

Route: Faisalabad to Muscat
Flight Number: NL-758
Day of Operation: Sunday
Departure from Faisalabad: 7:00 PM
Arrival at Muscat: 9:00 PM

Route: Muscat to Faisalabad
Flight Number: NL-759
Day of Operation: Sunday
Departure from Muscat: 10:00 PM
Arrival at Faisalabad: 2:00 AM


----------



## ghazi52

A Convair CV-240 at Karachi Airport, circa 1950









1955








1962







1977

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

From a recent visit to renovated Faisalabad International Airport






















Sorry for the 5hitty quality 
But after renovation, at least the airport have started to LOOK a bit better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Askari Air Pakistan*

Askari Air Pakistan is all set to take-off as AWT's latest venture. The Airline will have the most seasoned professional crew to ensure flight safety, comfort and convenience to our passengers.

Our main focus would be strict adherence to flight schedule, safety and comfort of the flight. We intend providing excellent service to our clients with minimum hassle. We challenge ourselves and our contemporaries to be ready and well poised to become the leading airline not only of the country but for the region.

Askari Air Pakistan is planned to be a noticeable value addition in the airline industry of the region and especially for Pakistan. AAP will have the most latest and comfortable state-of-the-art aircraft. We plan to provide tailor-made facilities to our esteemed passengers from comfortable seats, onboard Wi-Fi and entertainment system to sumptuous meals all in one flight

The six airlines which have applied for the license are as follow:
*
Liberty Air* (Owned by Chaudhry Munir and Mian Amir) dunya tv group
*United Airways Pakistan Limited *(Owned by Adnan Tabbani) aero asia reborn
*Afeef Zara Airways *(Owned by Rashid Siddiqui) http://afeefgroup.com
*Go Green Airways *(Owned by Elahi Group) http://egc.com.pk
*Askari Air Pakistan *(Army Welfare Trust)


----------



## ghazi52

*Air Falcon*
Based at Lahore, Air Falcon will soon be offering chartered flights to all the major destinations across Pakistan.

Air Falcon Fleet operates with state of the art ATR-72-500 and Boeing 737-400F aircrafts ..


----------



## ghazi52

*Dera Ghazi Khan Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CAA team arrives in Gilgit to start work on Chilas airfield*







GILGIT: A seven-member Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) team arrived here on Tuesday and started initial work on the reconstruction and renovation of the long neglected and dilapidated Chilas airfield as the airstrip was crucial for construction of Diamer-Bhasha dam.

The airstrip would facilitate logistical movement, casualty evacuation and visits of different local and foreign delegations during construction of the dam.

The seven-member team, formed by the CAA to initiate the project and headed by Ubaidur Rehman Abbasi, the chief operating officer of the CAA, arrived here and started the initial work.

The team will visit Chilas on Wednesday to hold meetings with Wapda and local government officials. *Chilas airfield consists of a runway of (4500×100) which was built by British rulers in 1927. After the independence, it was developed by the Frontier Works’ Organisation to support the construction of Karakoram Highway. Pakistan Air Force flew C-130 planes from there in late 1960 and early 70s.*

The all-weather airstrip is situated 160 kilometres from Gilgit town and its functioning would resolve the crucial weather issue which normally disrupts air travel in northern areas.

The Director General of Civil Aviation Authority, Hasan Baig, told Dawn that senior officers of the CAA, who were members of the team, would execute the airstrip project. The committee will prepare feasibility, technical and financial cost of the project.

Meanwhile, the *CAA has purchased extra land near the Skardu airport in a bid to construct a modern international airport.* A source said that the Chinese government had requested the federal government to set up an airport of international standard in GB to facilitate foreign visitors and delegations visiting GB in connection with the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor project.


----------



## khanasifm

4500x100 Meters so it’s over 10,000 feet runway and 330 feet wide


----------



## khanasifm

Just take all empty space left I guess ??


----------



## khanasifm

New construction going on multiple bases now


----------



## ghazi52

The federal government, on Thursday, granted Regular Public Transport License (RPTL) to the newly introduced Liberty Air Limited.

The decision was taken in the cabinet meeting that was chaired by Prime Minister Imran Khan.

Information Minister Fawad Chaudhary announced the news during a media brief after the cabinet meeting today.

Liberty Air is the first to get government’s nod among five airlines that had applied for a license to operate in Pakistan last year.

The license only allows the airline to cover domestic routes.

Earlier in October, the federal government had granted permission to SaudiGulf Airlines to start operations on a lucrative Saudi-Pakistan route.

As per data, air traffic in Pakistan has surged by over 40% within the last five years to approximately 20 million passengers.


----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> .



Are they opening it for traffic ?? If they are able to start flight with rental cars options so tourist can fly and rent a car especially the overseas tourist This will help

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

khanasifm said:


> Are they opening it for traffic ?? If they are able to start flight with rental cars options so tourist can fly and rent a car especially the overseas tourist This will help



Not yet. May be never, as Swat Highway will reduce the time and more safe.
The Army can use for Army Aviation.


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: Traffic in Pakistani skies is climbing and is expected to nearly double over the next 20 years with a growth of over 4.9% per year. In order to cater to the growing demand, the aviation industry will need 250 passenger aircraft by 2037, according to the Airbus Global Market Forecast.

Executives of different airlines as well as industry experts from across Pakistan gathered recently at the Airline Lab Seminar in Islamabad, which was organised by Airbus. The three-day event was designed to exchange ideas and receive updates on important developments and issues the industry was facing.

A key element of the seminar was to discuss emerging trends in the industry such as cabin product evolution and segmentation, for example premium economy, full flat business class, growth of low-cost carriers and their expansion into long-haul markets and increasing importance the region had on the global aviation map.
“International air cargo traffic to and from Pakistan is expected to triple over the next 20 years,” said the communications officer of Airbus in a message to The Express Tribune.

Of the total traffic in 2017 in Pakistan, 18% was domestic while the remaining 82% was international, said Airbus officials while presenting their view of the Pakistan’s aviation industry.

Currently, 25 aircraft of Airbus – a European airplane manufacturer – are in use in Pakistan, of which 14 are with PIA and 11 with Airblue.

The company said it was focusing on the region and its portfolio of commercial aircraft, including the A220s, A320neos and A330neos, was being expanded according to the region’s growing market.

PIA is one of the first customers of Airbus in this region with orders dating back to 1978. Since then, Airbus has received orders for 11 aircraft from Pakistan.

Airbus’s forecast is painting a rosy picture of Pakistan’s aviation industry in the long run, but the current or the short-term scenario is not that encouraging. At present, Pakistani airlines have a combined fleet of about 55 aircraft.


“We have enough aircraft currently,” said Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) former additional director Afsar Malik. “We need to grow our per capita income if we want that much aircraft in our country.” Pakistan’s per capita income is around $1,600, which, according to Malik, needs to be increased four times which will enable every citizen to fly once a year.

Running an airline, most of which strive to reach break-even, is a difficult capital-intensive business. Although the nature of the business is same around the world, the situation in Pakistan is tough due to low purchasing power of its citizens.

Shaheen Air International, the second biggest airline of Pakistan which had more than 15 aircraft earlier, first cut its fleet to half, failed to pay government dues and then plunged into a financial crisis.

The airline is struggling to come back and has recently reached an agreement with a Saudi prince who is expected to pour necessary capital into the air carrier. However, experts in the industry believe it is still going to face a hard time.

As five new airlines plan to enter Pakistan, PIA stands to lose

*In the absence of Shaheen Air, the remaining three airlines – Serene Air, Airblue and PIA – have started capitalising on the opportunities.*

Currently, the one-way ticket for a Karachi-Islamabad flight has shot up to Rs14,000-Rs26,000 compared to the range of Rs10,000 to Rs 14,000 before the suspension of operations by Shaheen Air.

“At present, Pakistan’s domestic aviation industry is giving a return of 200-300%, which cannot even be imagined in any other industry,” said Malik.


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistan should start charging air transit to Indian airlines.
It will help Pakistan earn foreign exchange, if they are any bit interested.
On the other hand, India might retaliate by sending more bollywood movies to Pakistan and earn back double.


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral Airport Airstrip 








Sehwan Sharif Airport; Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Airport


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit Airport .. GB








..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bacha Khan International Airport / Peshawar International Airport after Renovation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta airport after upgraded
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan has one state owned and two private airlines, while according to CAA, four new private operators had applied for the (RPT) air licence, including 
Askari Air Pakistan, 
Alvir Airways, 
United Airways Pakistan Limited (Air Pakistan),
Liberty Air,
Afeef Zara Airways
and 
Air Sial


----------



## ghazi52

German Ambassador Expects Lufthansa to Make Pakistan Return After Air France

German ambassador to Pakistan, Martin Kobler, was over the moon to learn that the French airline is resuming its operations in the country after eleven years.

Kobler made these remarks via his official Twitter handle and hoped that Germany’s largest airline, Deutsche Lufthansa, will be the next to make the move.


----------



## ghazi52

*
Mai Bakhtawar Airport Tharparkar. *

Mai Bakhtawar after which the Airport is named born in 1880 in District Badin 

She fought against landlords who were ruining the lives of poor peasants & was Activist for Farmer Rights

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Air France, Lufthansa and Norwegian Airlines are Coming to Pakistan

*AirFrance, Lufthansa, Norwegian Airline and a Saudi Airline* have shown interest in operating in Pakistan, said the Federal Minister of Aviation Mr. Muhammad Mian Soomro


----------



## ghazi52

*New National Aviation Policy 2019.*

The policy is projected to help spur growth of the domestic aviation industry, attract private investment for the management and development of new airports, and help revive the struggling national carrier. It hopes to accomplish its aim through a reversal of the Open Sky policy, significant decrease in assortment of taxes and capital requirements of, and airport charges for, local companies.

“The most significant aspect of the new aviation policy is that we will renegotiate our existing Air Service Agreement (ASA) with all foreign airlines flying into Pakistan, particularly the ones from the Gulf,” Mohsin Syed, an aviation expert and one of the authors of the new policy recently approved by the federal cabinet, told this correspondent.

*“Internationally, we will pursue a liberal policy. It will be based on the principles of commercial reciprocity, seat factor and code-sharing to protect our national companies against any capacity dumping by foreign airlines. These airlines are receiving huge subsidies from their respective governments and are able to offer discounted air fare,” he said.*

‘Poorly negotiated ASAs under the liberal Open Sky policy are one of the major reasons for the deterioration of PIA and other local airlines. We are going to replace this Open Sky policy with a Fair Sky policy’

The current ASAs with foreign airlines, under the Open Sky policy introduced by Pakistan in the early 1990s, are based on the number of weekly flights. This policy is often blamed by aviation experts and PIA as providing foreign airlines with an open field to snatch away a major portion of international passenger traffic from the national carrier.

Under bilateral air service agreements, countries like India and Japan have also capped the maximum number of passengers that a foreign airline can fly in spite of allowing them a weekly flight capacity.


According to the new policy, aircraft movements on an average grew by 7.1 per cent in Pakistan and passenger traffic by 6.3pc in the last five years. The bulk of the growth in passenger traffic is said to have come from increasing international travel by Pakistanis for business or pleasure with foreign airlines, particularly the three Gulf companies — Emirates, and Qatar and Etihad — capturing the major portion.

Tax cuts: The new policy commits to drastically reducing excessive taxation of air transport.
“The effective tax on various civil aviation activities will be reduced from existing around 35pc to 15pc. Excessive taxation has restricted the growth of civil aviation activities and needs to be brought down,” said Mohsin Syed.

“The decreased tax will boost the aviation business and reduce ticket price without causing financial losses to the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) and the government,” he insisted.

The key objectives of the policy are to improve governance and oversight for the compliance of the International Civil Aviation Organisation’s standards of safety, security, environmental protection and efficiency.

Another major objective is to build the foundations for a commercially viable aviation industry and attract investment in aviation infrastructure. It aims to do this by incentivising investors, as well as providing a level playing field to all national operators.

It will also create conditions for affordable general aviation activities like sports flying and inter-city air travel by private aircraft or air taxi service.

The new policy proposes a 10-year tax holiday for existing and new aircraft manufacturing industry setups, maintenance and repair firms and airport operational equipment manufacturers. Additionally, aeronautical and non-aeronautical charges will also be revised down.

Custom and import taxes on wet, damp and dry leases of aircrafts will be removed. Flying clubs and schools will also be encouraged through tax exemptions and reduction in license fee and capital requirements.

Cargo village facilities will be developed with tax and other incentives suggested for tapping the investment potential of aircraft manufacturing in the country.

“The formulation of the new policy is the first step. Next is its execution, which will require its ownership by other government departments and agencies including the Federal Board of Revenue and the CAA. We are hopeful that the implementation of the policy guidelines will start soon,” he concluded.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The Qatari investors have shown a great interest in taking on lease the Islamabad International Airport, sources revealed on Tuesday.

As per details, members of the Qatar Investment Authority, currently on a visit to Pakistan, have expressed their desire to take the managerial control of the new airport so as to handle its affairs effectively.

Meanwhile, talking to Pakistan Today, BOI Chairman Haroon Sharif confirmed that the Qatari delegation has shown an interest in four sectors of Pakistan, including hotels, energy, food processing, and aviation management.

“We have shared the details of government-owned hotels and have also informed the potential tourist points,” he stated. “As the Qataris are famous in the world for managing the airports, they asked us that if the government of Pakistan wants to outsource the airports.

“If the government offers this facility in the aviation policy, then we can invite the Qatari investors,” he concluded.


----------



## Viny

ghazi52 said:


>



What a view...would love to be there someday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CAA to separate regulatory, airport services functions*

The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) would separate its regulatory and airport services functions under the new aviation policy in a bid to enhance efficiency, said Aviation Secretary and CAA DG Shahrukh Nusrat.

He was addressing representatives of several airlines and media at a press conference on ‘Implementation of the National Aviation Policy (NAP) 2019’ at the CAA headquarters on Saturday.

He stressed that the new aviation policy was aimed at reducing the cost of doing business and for that reason, the CAA would focus on rationalisation of the paid-up capital requirement, security deposit and CAA charges.


----------



## ghazi52

British Airways is beginning flights between London and Islamabad next week. The final touches are coming together for the airline’s return ahead of the first flight on Sunday, June 2.

The three-per-week service is operated on a three-class Boeing 787 Dreamliner with World Traveller (long-haul economy), World Traveller Plus (long-haul premium economy) and Club World (long-haul business class) available. The 787 is British Airways’ newest long-haul aircraft that is 20 percent more fuel efficient than other aircraft and features larger windows, mood lighting and the latest inflight entertainment system. The lower cabin pressure means customers step off the flight feeling fresh.




....@BA
Customers travelling can expect bespoke services to enhance the onboard experience including a halal meal option in every cabin, while the airline will also ensure sauces in every meal do not include alcohol or pork. As with any British Airways flight, customers can also pre-order a range of special meal options including vegetarian and vegan options.

The airline has a number of Pakistani and British Pakistani colleagues who speak Urdu, and there has already been considerable interest from these colleagues to work on the flights.

Andrew Brem, Chief Commercial Officer at British Airways, said: “The excitement is building as we put the final touches to this exciting route launch. The anticipation from customers and colleagues has been palpable and we hope customers in both the UK and Pakistan will enjoy the classically British service we offer, with thoughtful bespoke touches.”

Aftab Khan who speaks both English and Urdu, and is one of the crew operating the inaugural flight, said: “I can’t wait for what will be such a wonderful occasion. To be chosen to operate this flight, with my close family links to Pakistan, is a real honour. I know that my colleagues operating the flight are just as excited.”

British Airways’ long-haul flights include extremely generous hand baggage allowances – one large cabin bag with a small laptop or handbag – complimentary food and drink, online check-in and free seat selection 24 hours prior to departure. Customers landing into London can connect on to British Airways’ network which includes over 30 destinations across North America, with over 70 flights per day to the US through the airline’s joint business with American Airlines. Customers can also connect to over 30 countries in Europe.


----------



## ghazi52

*Budget 2019-20: Govt allocates Rs 1 266 m for 16 projects for Aviation Division*

According to the PSDP document, an amount of Rs 1028.532 million has been earmarked for seven ongoing projects of the Division, out of which Rs 100 million would be spent for construction of Airport Security Force Camp (ASF) at Islamabad International Airport, Rs 100 million for construction of Rain Harvesting Kasana Dam, Rs 23.532 million for establishment of Specialized Medium Range Weather Forecasting system in the country, Rs 160 million for installation of Weather Surveillance Radar at Karachi, Rs 50 million for installation of Weather Surveillance Radar at Multan, Rs 555 million for new Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) project


----------



## ghazi52

*Seven airports to be upgraded to international level*






ISLAMABAD: The Federal Secretary Aviation and Director General Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority, Shahrukh Nusrat has said it has been decided to upgrade seven big airports of the country to the international level.

While addressing airports managers’ conference at Islamabad Airport the other day, he issued the direction that problems of the passengers should be solved forthwith on all the airports.

He also directed the airport managers to make arrangements amicably for the Haj flights which will commence from July 5, 2019 and maximum facilities should be provided to the Haj pilgrims to avoid any hardships in performing Haj.

Shahrukh Nusrat also issued directions to the airport officials to arrest unauthorised persons and take emergency steps to remove them from the airports of the Civil Aviation Authority.

He said the aviation sector would be designed in accordance with the new policy in accordance with the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan. Federal Secretary Aviation Shahrukh Nusrat was addressing managers of airports of Karachi, Lahore, Peshawar, Quetta, Multan and Faisalabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Image Caption : "The Dead Birds of Shaheen Airlines" Operated from 1994-2018

Image Location : Karachi International Airport.


----------



## ghazi52

PIA is switching its hub of international flights from Karachi to Islamabad.

This decision has been made in view of the airline’s international traffic schedule. Most of PIA’s international traffic comes from the northern areas, which is why the airline has decided to shift its hub to Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KB*
Moderator





Join Date: Feb 2006
Posts: 12,353
Likes (Received): 8868





Utter nonsense. Why should govt. give additional (or any) incentive to BA?

I have said this many times over in the past when members thought "we should allow Western airlines to operate". Well, nobody is stopping them but the fact is can they compete with ME airlines? I don't see ME airlines, Malaysian, Thai or even Turkish demanding concessions. 

If BA can offer cheaper rates than Emirates, it can take away all the EU and US-bound traffic from Emirates and Qatar. There is a sizeable diaspora in teh UK to give BA advantage with direct flights. Their issue is not Pakistan or its incentives or its policies but their own operating cost is higher than ME based airlines due to higher wages, fuel, aircraft type and size, load factor, policies, etc. They are lucky they are making a profit since most businesses make initial losses with the hope to make a profit later.

Take an example for next week (and I chose dates on which BA gives direct flight). Cost of a return ticket from ISB to LHR
- PIA Rs. 106,000
- Etihad Rs. 112,000
- Qatar Rs. 119,000
- Emirates Rs. 128,000
- Turkish Rs. 157,000
- British Rs. 167,000

Similarly, for ISB to JFK, we have 
- Emirates Rs. 172,000
- Turkish Rs. 191,000
- British Rs. 266,000

So screw BA and Renault if they need further concessions instead of competing. I don't want my country to bend over with concessions because someone wants to see a gori chamri here. Renault got the same concessions like Hyundai and Kia over existing manufacturers. With this mindset, even Suzuki had the guts to issue threats of leaving and ask for green-field status even after selling Mehran scrap material for over 3 decades.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=196127&page=556


----------



## ghazi52

Star gate Karachi from 1941 to 2010: Karachi Airport


----------



## ghazi52

*China’s Yuantong Airline Launches Kunming-Karachi Air Cargo Route*

A new air freight route was launched on Monday linking Kunming, capital of China’s Yunnan Province, and Karachi, according to Kunming Changshui International Airport.

The all-cargo air route is operated by China’s YTO Express every Monday, Wednesday and Saturday, mainly delivering cross-border e-commerce cargo.

It is the first international all-cargo air route launched by Yunnan Airport Group since the China (Yunnan) Pilot Free Trade Zone was established in August.

The newly launched Pak-China air freight route would play an important role in the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) as an efficient and convenient logistics channel for economic and trade exchanges between the two countries, according to the airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PIA Launches New London-Sialkot Flights*

The Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) has introduced a new direct flight route between Sialkot and London. An official statement from the airline confirmed the news on Wednesday.

The airline has also issued a flight schedule, according to which, flight PK-777 will fly from Sialkot International Airport every Tuesday at 10:15 am and will arrive at Heathrow Airport, London at 2:50 pm PST.

The return flight, PK-778 will depart from #Heathrow at 6:25 pm on Tuesday and will arrive at its destination at 6:25 am Wednesday (next day).

Besides, the airline is offering a flat 20 percent discount on Sialkot-London flights valid from 11th September to 30th November

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

If PIA somehow launches a new flight from Mirpur to London/Manchester they will get rid off their deficit in one year lol.... 


MASSIVE population of Mirpuris in UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Airport in 1963


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) will start direct flights to United States (USA) from April 2020 as the preparations have been entered into its final phase.


----------



## ghazi52

The New Gwadar International Airport, Balochistan

With an expected 3,658m runway & 14,000 sqm terminal the China funded (1.7 billion yuan) CPEC project shall be the second airport in Pakistan to handle A380 Traffic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Allama Iqbal International Airport acquired top spot among all the other airports in the country after handling over 90,000 consignments that arrived at the Air Freight Unit (AFU) of Lahore Airport Customs.

The statistics collected at the end of the year revealed that Lahore airport is the busiest in terms of air freight, with more than 90,000 annual consignments surpassing the Quaid-e-Azam International Airport in Karachi which handled over 85,000 consignments during the same period.

Talking to The Express Tribune, Collector Customs Lahore Airport Basit Abbasi confirmed that the customs duty collection target of the airport collector was set at Rs11 billion for the first six months of the current financial year. Instead, they were able to collect more than Rs12 billion within the designated period, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

AerCap has disclosed an agreement to provide Pakistan's start-up carrier Air Sial with three used Airbus A 320s.

The A320s will become Air Sial’s first aircraft upon delivery in the second quarter of 2020.

AerCap is described by its chief executive Aengus Kelly as “the biggest aircraft lessor in the fast-growing Pakistani aviation sector”.

Cirium fleets data shows that AerCap manages two Boeing 777-200s operated by flag carrier Pakistan International Airlines and leased several aircraft to Shaheen Air International before it ceased operations in February. The Irish lessor has also supplied aircraft to Airblue.

Kelly states: “With the rapid growth in air traffic in Pakistan as well as air liberalisation, AirSial is well positioned to take advantage of this opportunity.”

The airline’s chairman Fazal Jilani has thanked AerCap for “not only recognising the potential of the Pakistan aviation market but also showing their firm belief in the Sialkot business community”, referencing the city in which AirSial is based.

“We at AirSial, along with AerCap, will take our new partnership to the highest of standards and together make AirSial ‘The Pride of Pakistan’,” Jilani vows.

AirSial has been founded by the Sialkot Chamber of Commerce, the start-up’s LinkedIn profile indicates.


----------



## ghazi52

*Another New Pakistani Airline to Start Local & International Flights in the Country*

A new entrant to the Pakistani aviation industry, K2 Airways, is all set to commence its operations later this year.

Based in Karachi, the new airline will serve destinations across the country including Chitral, Skardu, and Islamabad with expansion plans likely to follow later as the company also aims to fly to international destinations soon.

K2 Airways has signed up to use Rusada’s MRO and Flight Operations Software, ENVISION in its fleet. The selected modules include:

Fleet Management
Line Maintenance
Flight Operations
Human Resources
Following the agreement, Rusada will implement the system in time for K2 Airways maiden flight.

Tariq Raja, Chief Executive Officer at K2 Airways, said that an all-in-one solution would help them make an entry with a bang


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Runway work in progress at Faisalabad Airport in Pakistan.*

The former runway is being rehabilitated so that it can handle jet aircraft. The current runway will be then closed and rebuilt to handle wide body aircraft such as Airbus A330/Boeing 777.


----------



## ghazi52

UKDfT & UK Home officials visited the Islamabad International Airport to check the PIA security protocols. The visit will enhance the cooperation in aviation security management and result in ease of travel and restrictions between Pakistan and UK.


----------



## ghazi52

*AirSial To Acquire Three Airbus A320 Aircraft in April-May*

AirSial has confirmed that it will induct one A320 aircraft in April and two in May at a cost of $90 million which will enable the airline to kick off its commercial operations this year.

According to the official source, the new airline will acquire these aircraft on the arrangement of dry lease from airlines based in New Zealand and South Africa for a period of two years.

The expense of acquiring one aircraft is nearly $29 to $30 million, Abrar Gulzar Hussain, Manager Operation Control said. One aircraft will be arriving on April 12 and the other two on May 1 and 2, he added.

AirSial has been granted final approval from the office of Prime Minister in January to operate commercial flights from Karachi, Lahore, and Islamabad.

__________________


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) on Wednesday announced to start flights between Quetta and Gwadar from the end of this month, ARY News reported.*

According to details, PIA has decided to start twice a week flights between Quetta and Gwadar from March 31.

The flights will operate on Tuesday and Thursday every week from Quetta to Gwadar at 12:00 pm while on same days the flight will take off from Gwadar to Quetta at 2:45 pm.

Moreover, the Gwadar airport administration has started arrangments for the flight operation.

PIA in a statement said that resumption of flights between Quetta and Gwadar will promote tourism and trade activities.

*Currently, there was no flight from Quetta to other cities of Balochistan.*

The move comes after Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal and Federal Aviation Minister Ghulam Sarwar Khan inaugurated the international arrival and departure sections of the Quetta airport.

The aviation authority plans to upgrade central runway of the Quetta airport in accordance with the international standard which will increase the capability of the provincial capital’s airport to host heavy and long-range flights including Boeing 777 and jumbo aircraft.

Quetta airport

CAA sources said taxiway and apron area will also be expanded besides installation of modern equipment for the flight management at Quetta airport. The upgradation plan for the airport’s central runway will be completed within two years with the cost of Rs5 billion.

Balochistan CM Jam Kamal and Federal Minister for Aviation Ghulam Sarwar Khan laid the foundation stone for the runway extension project on March 31 and inaugurated international arrival and departure sections of the Quetta airport.

Airport Upgradation

It may be noted that PIA had been operating twice a week flights between Gwadar and Quetta, however, the flights were suspended due to insufficient passengers load.

Ary news


----------



## ghazi52

*New and upgraded thermo scanners are now installed in major airports around Pakistan. This will further improve the efficiency of our port of entries and first line of defense against coronavirus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah International Airport Karachi.
Photo: Capt Nawaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

AirSial's newly painted A320 Aircraft.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Site of Gwadar International Airport Under-construction.


----------



## ghazi52

*Suspension in flight operations at Pakistan airports extended till May 7*









The News/via Geo.tv


LAHORE: The suspension of regional flight operations from airports across the country has been extended till May 7, the Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) said Thursday, in line with restrictions amid the lockdown to contain the novel coronavirus.

According to a spokesperson, the PCAA issued a new notice to airpersons (NOTAM) following directives from the government. Only special flights, diplomats, and cargo planes would be allowed to continue operations, they added.




PCAAOfficial@official_pcaa
https://twitter.com/official_pcaa/status/1255837861380796416

As per the decision of the GoP, the suspension of Domestic flight operations as effected earlier has been extended upto Thursday, May 7, 2020 at 2359 hours PST. Remaining provisions as applicable to the suspension of domestic flt reflected in the previous orders remain unchanged.


69
8:34 AM - Apr 30, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

39 people are talking about this




"Remaining provisions as applicable to the suspension of domestic flights reflected in the previous orders remain unchanged," the PCCA added on its Twitter account.

Prior to this, the regional flight operations had been suspended till today, April 30.


*Essential Services Act imposed on PIA*

A day prior, the ministry of interior had implemented the Essential Services (Maintenance) Act 1952 on the Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) for six months to bring back overseas Pakistanis stranded abroad.

According to a PIA spokesperson, the Act would come into force immediately and would remain in effect for the next six months. The purpose was to ensure uninterrupted flight operations, they said.

No employee would be able to decline their duties as the act came into effect, the PIA spokesperson said. Refusal to do so may lead to legal action.

The official said the national carrier had brought almost 27,000 people back home and that there were still thousands more in various different countries waiting to return to Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Airport


----------



## ghazi52

New Pakistani start up, AIR SIAL, first Airbus A320 has been spotted wearing the airline's full livery.

The aircraft is currently performing test flights (with registration N680TA).

Sameer Haqqi/PSPK Group & MO Firaas


----------



## ghazi52

Sialkot airport.
Lockdown


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Airport.


----------



## ghazi52

Airport at Chaklala in 1963


----------



## ghazi52

*Another look at AirSial 's* Airbus *A320-233* with its US registration N680TA, rumoured to be registered as AP-OTA in Pakistan.
The aircraft is reportedly in Phoenix Goodyear Airport, Arizona, United States. Stay tuned for more updates!


----------



## ghazi52

PIA *Downgraded to a 1-Star Airline*

Airline Ratings, the world’s best airline safety and product rating review website, has downgraded the Pakistan *International Airlines (PIA)* ranking to a 1-star airline after it was revealed that a major chunk of its pilots held fake licenses.

Editor-in-Chief Airline Ratings, Geoffrey Thomas, has said:

Clearly, there needs to be an investigation into possible bribery and falsifying related to the pilot licenses. This is deeply disturbing as the IATA Operational Safety Audit (IOSA) audit and International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) country audit should pick this up.

Last month, Minister for Aviation, Ghulam Sarwar Khan, in the National Assembly while presenting the investigation report of PIA’s PK-8303 crash, had disclosed that 150 out of 434 PIA pilots possess fake licenses. Acting on the interim report, PIA immediately terminated all 150 pilots.

Following the shocking revelation, UAE’s General Civil Aviation Authority has requested Pakistan’s Civil Aviation Authority to verify the licenses of all Pakistani pilots, aircraft maintenance engineers, and flight operations officers serving in numerous airlines in the Gulf state.

European Union Air Safety Agency (EASA) has suspended Pakistan International Airline (PIA) authorization to operate in European Union member countries for the next 6 months. The ban comes into effect from today, 3 June


----------



## ghazi52

Brand new Airbus A 321 neo for Pakistani carrier, Air Blue Airline, currently being produced at Airbus Factory, Hamburg Finkenwerder, Germany.

Kevin Hackert & MO Firaas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PIA operated a charter to Erbil, Iraq with A320.

Hifly A330-900 flew Paris to ISB repatriation flight chartered by PIA


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maea

"We have top notch aviation sector" says a Pakistani man, date 1955.

Our aviation sector sucks. 

In part is fault of goverment, but private sector is responsible as well. 
Recently i was trying to make a deal with a small business group in Pakistan(Lahore area), with an italian factory wich makes helicopters part for AugustaWestland, we got all the permitts from the government in about 2 months then when everything was ready and i was preparing the documentation, the pakistani group decides to invest their $7.5 milion in construction business instead. Unfortunately now the italian factory have decided to make partnership with an indian firm.


----------



## ghazi52

*
SERENE AIR A330 Delivered*

Despite the poor weather today in #Karachi, Pakistan. Serene Air first Airbus A330 has landed.


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad. Serene Air operated their inaugural Airbus A330 flight to Islamabad from Karachi as SEP504 to much fanfare in the aviation community. 

The airline announced 100% loads for the first flight and the introduction of a new product, the Serene Plus.

Two more A330s are expected to join the fleet and international flights are on the horizon. 
The airline seems to be flourishing at the moment, lets hope it becomes a main stay in the international industry.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pegasus airline announces flights to Karachi*

The Frontier Post
September 13, 2020



KARACHI: Turkish private airline Pegasus on Saturday announced to launch Karachi – Istanbul flights from September 25.

As per details, the airline is all set to launch flights to and from Karachi-Istanbul from September 25, 2020.

Flights between Karachi and Istanbul will operate every Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Sunday at 20:35; whilst flights from Quaid-e-Azam International Airport Karachi to Istanbul Sabiha Gökçen Airport will depart every Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday at 04:55 (local times apply).

Pegasus Airlines will connect guests from Karachi to its destinations in Manchester, London, Zurich, Paris, Amsterdam, Copenhagen, Dusseldorf, Hamburg, Stockholm, Frankfurt, Berlin, Vienna, Rome, Cologne, Brussels, Kyiv, Bucharest, Kharkiv, Moscow, Stuttgart, Geneva, Barcelona, Marseille, Zaporizhia and Prague.

Earlier, a Crawley-based British airline, Virgin Atlantic, had announced the launch of flights from London and Manchester to Pakistan from December this year.

Virgin Atlantic announced to start new routes from December 2020 from London and Manchester to major cities of Pakistan.

The airline will operate direct flights four times a week from Lahore to London Heathrow, three times a week from Islamabad to London Heathrow and four times a week from Islamabad to Manchester.


----------



## ghazi52

*British Airways doubles up in Pakistan – announcing direct flights from Lahore to London Heathrow
*

British Airways has today announced it will begin flying direct from Lahore, Pakistan to London Heathrow four days a week, commencing on 14 October 2020. Tickets are on sale now.

The ‘City of Gardens’, Lahore is known for its rich culture and will be the second city in Pakistan that British Airways will connect to London, US and Canada. The airline already flies every single day from Islamabad, connecting friends and family as well as business contacts.

Flights will be operated by a Boeing 787-8 departing from Heathrow Terminal 5, landing into Lahore’s International Airport.

British High Commissioner to Pakistan, Dr Christian Turner said:

The first ever British Airways flights to Lahore is a sign of confidence in Pakistan, and the deepening ties between our two countries. I hope it will open up even more opportunities for business links, people-to-people ties and tourism.

Moran Birger, Head of Sales for The Middle East and Asia Pacific, said:

We are delighted to start direct flights four times a week from Lahore to London offering convenient travel options for customers flying for leisure or business.

Our new services from Lahore will connect two of Pakistan’s biggest cities with London, and offer seamless transfer options to Manchester, the United States and Canada.

Following the relaunch of services from Islamabad to Heathrow earlier this year, this new flight from Lahore represents our continued investment in Pakistan, and we look forward to welcoming our customers on board.


----------



## ghazi52

Indonesian carrier,* Lion Air*, has been given approval to operate flights to Pakistan (most likely from Jakarta to Islamabad, Lahore and Karachi).


----------



## ghazi52

1920s:...... R101 Airship Hanger (Under Construction) - *Karachi *


























The famous Kala Chapprah, where now Isphani hanger is built.


----------



## ghazi52

1950-60s:........ PIA at Skardu Airport


----------



## ghazi52

Central Development Working Party (CDWP) has approval of New Gwadar International Airport project at a cost of Rs 55.4 billion.
This airport is funded by Government of Pakistan and 1.52 billion yuan or Rs. 34 billion Chinese grant.


----------



## ghazi52

AirSial’s first Airbus A320 landed at Jinnah International Airport, 













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=425362548908404


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s third private airline set to launch operations*


PM Imran Khan expected to formally launch new private airline AirSial this week.

Pakistan’s third private airline, AirSial, launched by Sialkot’s business community, is all set to start operations.

Pakistan’s industrial city of Sialkot, famous for producing the world’s finest quality football and sports goods, will soon have a new reputation – AirSial, its own private airline. 

Pakistan’s third private airline, AirSial, launched by Sialkot’s business community, is all set to launch operations this month. Prime Minister Imran Khan is expected to formally launch the new airline on December 9 in Sialkot.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran inaugurates Air Sial during day-long visit to Sialkot*


APP | Dawn.com
09 Dec 2020


 







Prime Minister Imran Khan at the inauguration ceremony of AirSial in Sialkot on Wednesday. — APP



Prime Minister Imran Khan on Wednesday inaugurated Air Sial, the third private airline of Pakistan, which was introduced and will be operated by Sialkot’s business community.

Accompanied by federal ministers Hammad Azhar, Ghulam Sarwar, Adviser Razzak Dawood, Special Assistant to the Prime Minister Usman Dar, Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar and Special Assistant to Punjab CM Dr Firdous Ashiq Awan, the prime minister cut the ribbon to launch the airline which will initially operate domestically.

Speaking to the business community after the inauguration ceremony, the prime minister said that the airline was an "excellent initiative" which will create much-needed competition for the Pakistan International Airlines. Furthermore, it will benefit the business community in Sialkot, which the premier believed was on its way to becoming "Pakistan's centre of exports".

"When you told me of this [project], I had no doubt that it would benefit Pakistan in every way," PM Imran said.








Prime Minister Imran Khan speaks to Sialkot's business community. — DawnNewsTV

He congratulated the Sialkot community for building an airport with funds collected from the city alone and expressed hope that the businessmen will run the airline efficiently.

He noted that Pakistan's economy, like the rest of the world, had suffered due to the coronavirus pandemic and said that even though there was pressure to impose a blanket lockdown, the government managed to protect people's livelihoods and lives.

"This was a very difficult task as there was constant criticism directed at me for not imposing a blanket lockdown. It is sad that the same opposition that criticised me for not imposing a blanket lockdown [...] is now holding public meetings and gatherings even though corona cases are rising," the prime minister said.
He said that if the country gets through the second wave safely, it would be able to protect its people and businesses. The premier commended Minister for Industries Azhar and special adviser Dawood for keeping in touch with the business community and keeping the government informed of the challenges being faced by businessmen.
With its current fleet of three Airbus A320-200s, Air Sial will operate flights to and from Sialkot, Islamabad, Karachi, Lahore and Peshawar.
Air Sial, a licensed airline, is the brainchild of members of the Sialkot Chamber of Commerce and Industry who launched the project after the success of their earlier initiative, the Sialkot International Airport Ltd.
Air Sial’s vice chairman Fazal Jilani had earlier told _Dawn_ by telephone that soon after its inauguration by the prime minister, the airline would start selling its tickets.
The privately owned airline was granted permission to run its operations by the Aviation Division in 2017. It also plans to launch flights to foreign destinations.
*'Govt focused on increasing exports'*
Addressing a cheque distribution ceremony under the Kamyab Jawan programme, the premier said that a comprehensive development plan will be introduced for Sialkot.
Currently, Sialkot is spreading like an unplanned city which puts stress on amenities, he said. "We want there to be a master plan for all cities," he said. Referring to the Rs17 billion development package, he said that the people of Sialkot will soon see a difference.




Prime Minister Imran Khan addresses a cheque distribution ceremony. — DawnNewsTV

He said that the people of Sialkot always had a "vibrancy" despite being extended very little help from former governments. "Despite this, Sialkot's industrialists had so much passion that they made it an export hub."
He said that the current government's focus was on increasing exports, adding that it would work on providing a 1,000 acre special industrial zone for industrialists.
The premier also said that the government will fully support the youth when it comes to establishing small and medium-sized enterprises. "This will create job opportunities," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*‘EgyptAir flights between Cairo, Karachi being planned’*

The Frontier Post
December 9, 2020



ISLAMABAD: Egyptian Ambassador to Pakistan Tarek Dahrough Wednesday said his country had a plan to launch the EgyptAir flight between Karachi and Cairo to boost people-to-people contacts between two countries.

The envoy told this to Minister for Information and Broadcasting Senator Shibli Faraz during a meeting here, which focused on enhancing cooperation in the fields of media, culture and tourism, said a news release.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The inaugural flight from Manchester Airport to Islamabad took off today with services from Heathrow Airport to Islamabad and Lahore also commencing this month. Virgin Atlantic

Dec 10, 2020·

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

787 is a sweet aircraft. 
PIA has no chance of survival when competing against aircraft like this one on these routes


ghazi52 said:


> The inaugural flight from Manchester Airport to Islamabad took off today with services from Heathrow Airport to Islamabad and Lahore also commencing this month. Virgin Atlantic
> 
> Dec 10, 2020·
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 695033


----------



## ghazi52

Touch-down of the first Virgin Atlantic flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PIA cancels four ATR-72 aircraft leasing deal*


December 13, 2020










KARACHI: Cash-strapped Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) on Saturday said it removed four French-built ATR-72 aircraft from its fleet due to an expensive lease arrangement, high operational cost and low profitability.

The first ATR-72 – registration number APBKY – has departed from Karachi for Johannesburg, South Africa, while the other three would also be returned, PIA spokesman said.

“PIA ATR-72 aircraft were high on operational cost and expected market value, resultantly making the flight operations non profitable,” he added. 

These aircraft were acquired on a dry lease back in 2015. ATR-72 aircrafts, each with a capacity of 66 seats, were more expensive compared to the present market price, but the carrier was unable to return them earlier due to the enforced long-term agreement.

Along with the lease, PIA was incurring huge amounts on the planes whilst on ground. Therefore, on the instructions of PIA CEO Air Marshal Arshad Malik, PIA officials negotiated a deal with the leasing company to return the aircraft without any cash penalties. “It is beyond the norms of leasing business,” the spokesman claimed. With Covid-19 impacting air travel across the globe, the already struggling national flag carrier had no option, but to return the said planes.

The spokesman said that this deal was only made possible because of the PIA CEO’s personal efforts and the board’s support, which saw the extreme pressure that the pandemic had put on the aviation sector.

“It will save the national carrier, millions of dollars in rent”, which the airlines would have had to pay because of the planes getting grounded on account of the current pandemic situation.


PIA CEO Air Marshal Arshad Malik, while congratulating the PIA team on successful negotiations, said that it was not only a difficult decision at this crucial time, but an unavoidable one as well. 

“The airline will keep operating other ATR aircraft, which make the operations viable on short routes. Meanwhile, under the supervision of the government of Pakistan, PIA will soon acquire new aircraft in its fleet, which will improve the airline’s product and service considerably.”

New aircraft and improved services have long been expected of the national carrier, and these expectations would soon be fulfilled, the CEO said. Officials saw the termination of this deal as “course correction”; a step taken in the right direction under the leadership of PIA CEO, the statement added.


For the nine-month period ended September 30, 2020, Pakistan International Airlines Corporation Limited posted a loss of Rs44.509 billion in its consolidated condensed interim statement.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan’s third private airline set to launch operations*
> 
> 
> PM Imran Khan expected to formally launch new private airline AirSial this week.
> 
> Pakistan’s third private airline, AirSial, launched by Sialkot’s business community, is all set to start operations.
> 
> Pakistan’s industrial city of Sialkot, famous for producing the world’s finest quality football and sports goods, will soon have a new reputation – AirSial, its own private airline.
> 
> Pakistan’s third private airline, AirSial, launched by Sialkot’s business community, is all set to launch operations this month. Prime Minister Imran Khan is expected to formally launch the new airline on December 9 in Sialkot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 694214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 694215


Ya Allah in me aik mujhe bhi ata karde. Ameen. 
Sathiyo bolo ameen.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> *PIA cancels four ATR-72 aircraft leasing deal*
> 
> 
> December 13, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI: Cash-strapped Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) on Saturday said it removed four French-built ATR-72 aircraft from its fleet due to an expensive lease arrangement, high operational cost and low profitability.
> 
> The first ATR-72 – registration number APBKY – has departed from Karachi for Johannesburg, South Africa, while the other three would also be returned, PIA spokesman said.
> 
> “PIA ATR-72 aircraft were high on operational cost and expected market value, resultantly making the flight operations non profitable,” he added.
> 
> These aircraft were acquired on a dry lease back in 2015. ATR-72 aircrafts, each with a capacity of 66 seats, were more expensive compared to the present market price, but the carrier was unable to return them earlier due to the enforced long-term agreement.
> 
> Along with the lease, PIA was incurring huge amounts on the planes whilst on ground. Therefore, on the instructions of PIA CEO Air Marshal Arshad Malik, PIA officials negotiated a deal with the leasing company to return the aircraft without any cash penalties. “It is beyond the norms of leasing business,” the spokesman claimed. With Covid-19 impacting air travel across the globe, the already struggling national flag carrier had no option, but to return the said planes.
> 
> The spokesman said that this deal was only made possible because of the PIA CEO’s personal efforts and the board’s support, which saw the extreme pressure that the pandemic had put on the aviation sector.
> 
> “It will save the national carrier, millions of dollars in rent”, which the airlines would have had to pay because of the planes getting grounded on account of the current pandemic situation.
> 
> 
> PIA CEO Air Marshal Arshad Malik, while congratulating the PIA team on successful negotiations, said that it was not only a difficult decision at this crucial time, but an unavoidable one as well.
> 
> “The airline will keep operating other ATR aircraft, which make the operations viable on short routes. Meanwhile, under the supervision of the government of Pakistan, PIA will soon acquire new aircraft in its fleet, which will improve the airline’s product and service considerably.”
> 
> New aircraft and improved services have long been expected of the national carrier, and these expectations would soon be fulfilled, the CEO said. Officials saw the termination of this deal as “course correction”; a step taken in the right direction under the leadership of PIA CEO, the statement added.
> 
> 
> For the nine-month period ended September 30, 2020, Pakistan International Airlines Corporation Limited posted a loss of Rs44.509 billion in its consolidated condensed interim statement.


In their stead we should get A220 family.
@ghazi52 




On a lighter note


----------



## ghazi52

*
Serene Air granted permission for int’l operations*

The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has granted private airline, Serene Air, permission to operating international flights to and from UAE and Saudi Arabia.

In this regard, CAA director air transport on Thursday issued a notification permitting Serene Air to launch international flight operations besides ordering the private airline to submit a flight schedule.

The airline will begin flights to the two foreign countries from January 2021 and will use Airbus 330 and Boeing 737 aircraft for this purpose.

Furthermore, the notification adds that the designation of Serene Air to China and UK is also under process.

It is pertinent to mention here that private airlines are being facilitated for international flight operation under the new aviation policy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Airport


----------



## ghazi52

*
PIA Angry Over CAA’s Decision Allowing Virgin Atlantic to Operate in Pakistan*

Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) has opposed the Civil Aviation Authority’s (CAA) decision to allow Virgin Atlantic to operate flights from Pakistan, terming the CAA’s decision as a grave injustice to the PIA.
According to sources within PIA, the national flag carrier has been facing serious financial challenges due to the ban imposed by the European Air Safety Agency (EASA). PIA administration believes that CAA permitting the British airlines would only exacerbate the national carrier’s financial woes


----------



## tman786

PIA should be angry with the management who allowed fake pilots to fly in droves for many years. Risking many lives of Pakistanis lives.

Situation will return to normal once PIA fixes the nepotism and unprofessional management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PIA moving head offices to Islamabad next month*

Mohammad Asghar 
21 Dec 2020

 







The head offices of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA), including the flight services division, commercial department and human resource divisions, will be shifted from Karachi to Islamabad by the end of January. — AFP/File


RAWALPINDI: The head offices of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA), including the flight services division, commercial department and human resource divisions, will be shifted from Karachi to Islamabad by the end of January as part of the restructuring plan of the national flag carrier.

The airline’s other operations, including flights scheduling and medical division, corporate development department, works division and supply chain management will be shifted to the federal capital by the end of February, internal audit, corporate secretariat and finance departments by the end of March and engineering department by the end of June 2021.

The human resource cost of the airline is Rs24.8 billion a year which will be reduced under the restructuring plan.

The PIA management is also considering introducing “Sehat Card” for the employees by discontinuing the present model of medical facility which, it believes, is a huge financial burden on the airline. It said that if the “Sehat Card” option could not be materialised, then either government hospitals would be taken on panels instead of expensive private hospitals or nominal medical encashment would be made part of salaries.
The air tickets scheme (passage facility) is being rationalised to extend the same facility to all cadres of employees. The number of tickets authorised to the employees is being reduced as these contribute to indirect expenses in terms of fuel cost.
PIA had on Dec 7 launched a Voluntary Separation Scheme (VSS) to get rid of 3,500 employees and achieve the 1:250 (250 per aircraft employees) ratio and set a deadline of Dec 22 for the scheme. The deadline for the Mandatory Separation Scheme (MSS), which is based on performance and discipline, is January 2021.

The deadline for separating non-core functions and fast track across-the-board accountability has been set for March 2021. The fast track accountability includes initial/completion of departmental investigations and inquiries, aggressive perusal of legal cases in court and speeding up investigations at the National Accountability Bureau and Federal Investigation Agency.

Efforts are being made to let the employees get separated in a dignified way with a good financial package.
According to the restructuring plan, if the separation of the required number of 3,500 employees was not met through the VSS, then the MSS will be launched soon after the former. All departments/categories of PIA employees will be rationalised to achieve the required number of 3,500 employees.

According to plan, the excess employees will be mandatorily retired based on performance, discipline and value addition. The mandatorily retired employees will not be offered VSS financial packages as well as medical/passage facilities post retirement.

PIA Officers Association general secretary Safdar Anjum alleged that the airline management had leaked the restructuring plan with an intention to create panic and fear among the employees so that they avail the VSS. “Since the VSS scheme had been introduced, only 650 employees have applied so far,” he tweeted.


Mr Anjum said all the employees who had been transferred from Karachi to Islamabad were facing difficulties in getting accommodations and other facilities.


_Published in Dawn, December 21st, 2020_


----------



## ghazi52

*PIA to completely shift to Islamabad by June*


3,500 employees will be laid off under voluntary separation scheme this month


Waqas Ahmed
December 21, 2020








he PTI government has approved a plan that seeks to lay off over 3,800 regular and contractual employees of the PIA. PHOTO: FILE



*ISLAMABAD: *The Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) has unveiled its detailed restructuring plan under which the national flag carrier will complete the process of shifting its headquarters to Islamabad by June 2021 while reducing the number of its employees by almost half.

According to the plan, 7,500 of the 14,500 PIA employees will be laid off as per the voluntary separation scheme (VSS). Three thousand and five-hundred employees will be laid off under the VSS in the ongoing month. This will help the company save Rs10.5 billion annually.

The number of employees for each aircraft will be reduced from 500 to 250.Currently, the human resources cost the PIA Rs2.6 billion monthly and Rs24.8 billion annually.

According to the plan, the dismissal of employees facing departmental inquiry for rule violations or poor performance will be completed in January 2021.

Under the VSS, employees will get hefty financial benefits. The employees facing forced retirements, however, will not be able to avail the VSS and will get a different package.

The non-core departments will be separated from the core departments by March 2021.

After forced retirements, the flight kitchen, technical ground services (TGS) and engineering base maintenance will operate under a mutual agreement signed with private companies.

The precision engineering department will be handed over to the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) and its employees will no longer remain a part of the PIA.

The PIA’s courier service SpeedEx has already been closed and its 40,000 employees will be laid off.

As per the corporate restructuring plan, the commercial, human resource, legal and flight service departments will be shifted to Islamabad till January 2021.

The flight operation scheduling, medical, corporate development, works, and supply chain management will also be shifted by the end of February 2021 while the internal audit, corporate secretariat, and finance department will be shifted to Islamabad in March.

The engineering department will be completely shifted to Islamabad in June 2021 in the last phase.

According to the document, the mode of payment for OCS and TADA will also be changed under the cost-saving plan. The PIA employees will be linked to the government-issued health cards.

The employees will be able to get treatment at government hospitals as well as panel hospitals according to their salaries. The air tickets issued to the PIA employees will be reduced in number while their charges will also be adjusted as per the fuel prices.


----------



## ghazi52

Chaklala, Rawalpindi Airport c.1963.


----------



## ghazi52

*Three New Airlines Are Launching in Pakistan Soon*

Three new airlines have sought Regular Public Transport (RPT) permit from the CAA to launch flight operations in Pakistan

Q-Airlines, Fly Jinnah, and Jet Green are the three airlines that will start domestic operations in the coming months.

According to details, CAA has completed the scrutiny of Q-Airlines and Fly Jinnah while scrutiny of Jet Green is near completion.

After the conclusion of the scrutiny process, CAA will forward the RPT permit applications to Aviation Division and then to the Federal Cabinet for final approvals.

With the addition of three new airlines, the number of private airlines operating in Pakistan will increase to six

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Passengers being served champagne on a PIA flight in 1966.
PIA, launched in 1955, began its meteoric rise as one of the world’s leading airlines in the mid-1960s.
It held this position till the early-1980s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PIA begins flights to Swat’s Saidu Sharif after 17 years*

Salah Uddin 
*Mar 26, 2021*








*KARACHI: Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) will resume ATR flight operation to Saidu Sharif (Swat) from Islamabad on March 26 (today) after a gap of 17 years.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*After 17 years, first PIA flight lands at Saidu Sharif Airport*


KP Chief Minister Mahmood Khan and Communications and Postal Services Minister Murad Saeed were among the 47 passengers that boarded the national airline’s PK-640 flight.
The national carrier decided to operate flights to the Saidu Sharif Airport to boost tourism in the region


Fahad Zulfikar
26 Mar 2021









*(Karachi) After a gap of 17 years, flight operation at Swat's Saidu Sharif Airport commenced as the first flight of Pakistan international Airlines landed on Friday, local media reported.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PIA Passes IATA Safety Audit for Resuming Flights to US And UK*

Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) has passed the International Air Transport Association’s (IATA) International Operational Safety Audit (IOSA) for the restoration of its flights to the European Union (EU), the United Kingdom (UK), and the United States (US).

The registration of the national air carrier has been renewed and is valid up to 23 June 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*First PIA flight from Lahore lands at Skardu Airport*

The Newspaper's 
April 8, 2021

 






The PIA flight receives a water salute at Skardu Airport on Wednesday. — Dawn


GILGIT: The Pakistan International Airline’s first-ever direct flight from Lahore landed at the Skardu Airport here on Wednesday.

The PK-8453 flight took off from the Allama Iqbal International Airport on Wednesday morning with 153 passengers onboard and landed at the Skardu Airport after one hour and 15 minutes.
The PIA officials received and presented bouquets of flowers to the passengers at the airport.
Later, a cake cutting ceremony was also held to celebrate the occasion.

Gilgit-Baltistan tourism minister Raja Nasir Ali Khan said the first PIA flight coming directly from Lahore also received a water cannon welcome upon landing at the Skardu Airport.

He said there would be two weekly flights on the Lahore-Skardu route, which would go a long way in boosting tourism in the region.

He thanked federal aviation minister Ghulam Sarwar Khan and Pakistan International Airlines for the landmark achievement.

“I promise to take the tourism sector of Gilgit-Baltistan to new heights during my tenure as tourism minister,” he promised.

The tourism minister said flights between Lahore and Skardu would open a new travel corridor for domestic and international tourists.

He said he was looking forward to the flight’s sustainable operation as this would not only promote tourism but also add up to the revenue of the national flag carrier.

PIA CEO Arshad Malik said that the new flight operations would promote tourism in the country.

_Published in Dawn, April 8th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*An additional fee of Rs. 600 to be imposed on domestic flights in Pakistan: CAA*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk


*Web Desk*
May 18, 2021


The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has taken a decision to charge passengers taking domestic flights, an extra amount of Rs600. 

At the time of booking a ticket, the travelers will be additionally charged with the newly added charges of Rs 600, sources in the airlines said. 

The breakdown of the additional charges would be done in a manner that Rs100 will be charged in from passengers in lieu of security charges, while the remaining Rs500 will be charged from them in lieu of embarkation fee. 

It is to note that embarkation fee refers to an airport's improvement fee, airport tax, or service charge. 

CAA has directed all airlines that it would be mandatory to collect the said amount from all domestic passengers, at the time of booking. 

Acting on the directive, the airlines will charge the passengers accordingly and will submit the collected fee on tickets to the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA), according to sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan launches new airline to boost tourism*

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*

May 22, 2021

To boost tourism, the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) on Saturday issued TPRI (Tourism Promotion and Regional Integration) license to a newly launched private airline named North Air.

As per details, the privately launched new airline is planned to operate flights for Gilgit, Skardu, Chitral and Gwadar.

Initially, the airline will operate flights between Islamabad-Gilgit, Islamabad-Skardu, Islamabad-Chitral and Islamabad-Gwadar. The head office of the private airline was established at New Islamabad Airport.

Recently, the national carrier, Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) had commenced direct flights from Lahore to northern areas.

The PIA using Airbus A-320 aircraft for Skardu flight operation and the fare of one person is Rs7500.

Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) had also announced to operate weekly two flights from Karachi to Skardu to facilitate tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*British Virgin Islands court unfreezes PIA assets in Reko Diq award case*


Nasir Iqbal
May 25, 2021
 





The PIA-owned Roosevelt Hotel in New York. — Photo: Dawn/File

The High Court of Justice in the British Virgin Islands (BVI) on Tuesday ruled in favour of Pakistan in a case initiated by Tethyan Copper Company (TCC) for attachment of assets belonging to the Pakistan International Airlines Investment Ltd (PIAIL), including hotels in New York and Paris, as part of its efforts for the enforcement of the Reko Diq award.

“Pakistan has won the BVI case initiated by TCC to enforce the ICSID [International Centre for Settlement of Investment Disputes] award,” stated the International Disputes Unit (IDU) housed inside the Attorney General Office within the premises of the Supreme Court of Pakistan, adding that all ex-parte orders obtained by the TCC earlier had been set aside.

The TCC had initiated the case for the enforcement of the July 12, 2019, $5.97 billion award against Pakistan by the ICSID in the Reko Diq litigation.

“A short while ago judgement was announced by BVI High Court,” Attorney General for Pakistan Khalid Jawed Khan said while talking to _Dawn_, adding that it was a great legal victory for Pakistan as well as the Pakistan International Airlines (PIA).


The AGP said all the orders earlier passed against PIAIL — a company which is also incorporated in the British Virgin Islands — had now been recalled by the BVI High Court, adding that it had also removed the receiver appointed from the Roosevelt Hotel, New York, and the Scribe Hotel, Paris. The cost of litigation was also awarded.








On December 16, 2020, the BVI High Court through an ex-parte order had attached the assets belonging to the Pakistan International Airlines Investment Limited, including the company’s interests in the Roosevelt Hotel in Manhattan, New York, and Scribe Hotel in central Paris as well as frozen 40 per cent interest of PIA in a third entity, Minhal Incorporated. The BVI court in its Dec 16 order had also appointed the receiver on an interim basis.

The IDU said the BVI High Court had ruled that it had no jurisdiction to decide the matter and the receiver appointed had been discharged with immediate effect.
Prime Minister Imran Khan has also appreciated and lauded the efforts of the IDU and the office of the AGP that helped in securing a great victory for Pakistan, the IDU said.

It said that the provisional charging order against PIA’s companies was also set aside entirely, while TCC was also ordered to pay costs of the present proceedings. Thus the "attempt to steal Roosevelt and Scribe hotels has been frustrated", the IDU said.

"Justice prevails!" said PIA in a tweet after the verdict became public. "By the grace of Allah and with the prayers of all our countrymen, courts in BVI decide in favour of PIA, releasing all hard-earned assets i.e., Roosevelt NYC & Scribe Paris. Great victory for PIA and Pakistan. We won this together!"


Information about the attachment proceedings and the earlier order of the BVI High Court was communicated to Pakistan on Dec 23, 2020.

At the time, the AGP office had said Pakistan would vigorously pursue proceedings initiated by TCC in any jurisdiction and that the government reaffirmed its commitment to protecting national assets wherever they might be located.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*New doppler weather radar activated in Karachi*

The radar is capable of forecasting rainfall in a radius of about 450kms and strong winds in a radius of about 200kms


Aftab Khan 
May 28, 2021





PHOTO: EXPRESS
*KARACHI:*
The Pakistan Meteorological Department (PMD) on Friday activated a modern doppler weather radar in Karachi after a period of 30 years. 
The doppler radar is capable of forecasting rainfall in a radius of about 450kms and strong winds in a radius of about 200kms.
The new radar, which was built at a cost of around Rs1.58 billion, is also capable of providing timely reports of cyclones and other tropical storms in the Arabian Sea and Bay of Bengal regions. 

The PMD department had also provided a link to radar imagery on its website. The weather device would be able to detect conditions much faster as compared it its analogue predecessor which was installed in 1991.

The new device was supposed to be activated before the monsoon rains of 2020, however, due to the pandemic, the operation was delayed.

According to met department Director Sardar Sarfraz, the new radar has twice the wavelength as compared to the analogue equipment, which had about a wavelength of 10cm.

“Unusual activities including thunderstorms, cloud masks and others can be observed simultaneously from the east, west, north and south with the new doppler radar,” he said.
He added that the state-of-the-art device would also be able to predict rainfall in advance, in both millimetres and centimetres, two to six hours before its occurence.

“This will facilitate town planning and forecasting for rainwater discharge. It would also detect passing weather systems near the city,” he added.

Sarfaraz further stated that the radar would also be helpful for the aviation industry as it would be able to gauge strong winds.

“Flights and ships will be protected from hazards. The system of international shipping and shipping traffic forecasting will be improved. A quick warning will be possible in case of storms, rains, hot weather and other weather disasters,” he added.

He added that fishermen will also be warned of inclement weather conditions and storms.

“People living in the coastal areas of Balochistan and Sindh will be provided with accurate forecasting and warning,” he said, adding that the new radar would reduce the loss of life and property due to natural disasters in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has barred travelers above the age of 50 from traveling to Gilgit Baltistan and Skardu without a valid vaccination certificate.

According to the new travel advisory issued by CAA, people above the age of 50 will be permitted to board aircraft only with a valid vaccination certificate to ensure safe tourism in the country. This new restriction will be applicable from today (1 June).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan International Airline (PIA) on Wednesday has announced plans to launch its Air Safari service from June 12.*

According to the details, one-way fare for the Air Safari service has been fixed at Rs 25,000. The tourists will be able to visit the highest peaks of Gilgit Baltistan using the Air Safari service.

As per the PIA management, Air Safari flights will be operated once a week and will land at Skardu after flying over Kalam, Saiful Malook lake, Nanga Parbat and K2.

Moreover, all the preparations regarding Air Safari have been completed and the final schedule will be issued in a few weeks. 

It is pertinent to be stated here that the service is launched to promote tourism in the country following the vision of Prime Minister (PM) Imran Khan.


----------



## ghazi52

The third widebody for Serene Air arrived at Jinnah International Airport, Karachi. The 3rd A332 is registered as AP-BNG and has joined a growing fleet of 7 aircraft (4 B738s and 3 A332s)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Upcoming Pakistan Airline North Air is planning to start flight operations with Bombardier Q400..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PIA.............................Great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PIA Airbus A320-214 [AP-BLB] performed a test flight over the city of Karachi, Pakistan as the airline prepares it for active service. The aircraft has been inactive since July 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CAA lifts ban on passengers travelling to Pakistan from 12 more countries*


CAA says international travellers will be required to possess a valid negative PCR test certificate before travel to Pakistan
The aviation authority amended the category C list, reducing the number of countries from 38 to 26

Fahad Zulfikar 
13 Jun 2021


*(Karachi) Amid a decline in Covid-19 infections, the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has lifted a ban on passengers travelling to Pakistan from 12 more countries in category C, a notification issued by the aviation authority stated.*

The CAA's new travel guideline for passengers and chartered flights said that the Pakistanis intending to return to the country from category C countries have been allowed to travel during June. However, the passengers will be subject to a coronavirus test and quarantine upon arrival in Pakistan.

In addition, international travellers will also be required to possess a valid negative PCR test certificate conducted 72 hours prior to commencement of travel to Pakistan.

The notification added that the CAA also amended the category C list comprising of countries needing prior permission from the NCOC to enter Pakistan.

The list of category C countries has now been reduced from 38 to 26 countries. Category C includes India, Argentina, Bangladesh, Bhutan, Bolivia, Brazil and Chile, Colombia, Costa Rica, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Mexico, South Africa, and Sri Lanka.

Besides, countries that have been excluded from the ban are Croatia, Cuba, Czechia, Ethiopia, Kenya, Mongolia, The Netherlands, Poland, Slovenia, Thailand, Ukraine, and Venezuela.

The CAA updated the category C list in May when 15 countries were added, including Bangladesh, Iran, Iraq, India, Brazil, and South Africa after a drastic spike in the third wave of the coronavirus.

Last year, the government suspended domestic and international flight operations and imposed travel restrictions to contain the spread of the virus. Later, it eased the restrictions allowing only those passengers to travel who possess negative PCR test results and coronavirus vaccination certificates.


----------



## ghazi52

PIA resumed its Air Safari flight from Islamabad after 14 years to resume #tourism. 
Pakistan International Airlines on Saturday resumed its Air Safari flight from Islamabad after 14 years to promote tourism.

The PIA’s first Air Safari flight with 91 tourists from 13 countries on board departed from Islamabad International Airport on Saturday for Skardu.

The Air Safari flight will fly over K-2 to Nanga Parbat, Broad Peak glacier before landing in Skardu and then will return back to Islamabad.
Federal minister for power Hammad Azhar was among the tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

First PIA flight, 1955 
PIA came into existence on 10th January, 1955 after Govt. nationalised Orient Airways, which was owned by Isphanis ....


----------



## ghazi52

*Parking plaza inaugurated at Allama Iqbal International Airport Lahore.*

Federal Minister of aviation Ghulam Sarwar Khan inaugurated the 3-storey parking plaza in Allama Iqbal Airport Lahore. The project worth PKR 7.5 billion has a capacity for storing 3800 vehicles simultaneously.

According to reports, the parking plaza comprises two underground and one ground-level parking spaces built to international standards. The construction work on the said parking plaza was launched in 2017.
Secretary Aviation & Chairman Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) Board Shaukat Ali and Director General Civil Aviation Pakistan Khaqan Murtaza attended the inaugural event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PIA Will Now Operate Flights Between Faisalabad and Skardu*

Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) has announced flight operations from Faisalabad to Skardu, in accordance with Prime Minister Imran Khan’s vision to boost domestic tourism.

The national air carrier will conduct flights on this route from 7 July onwards.

PIA has also announced a 50 percent discount on the shipment of cherries from Skardu to Karachi, Islamabad, Sialkot, Faisalabad, and Lahore. The new charges on the shipments will be Rs. 150 per kg instead of Rs. 300 per kg.

While PIA already operates flights from Karachi, Islamabad, and Lahore to Skardu, its new flights from Sialkot to Skardu will commence on 3 July


----------



## razgriz19

Good choice. Q400 performance is unmatched


ghazi52 said:


> Upcoming Pakistan Airline North Air is planning to start flight operations with Bombardier Q400..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 750401


----------



## ghazi52

*CAA slams foreign air carriers for 'overbooking'*


Says blame of rescheduling/canceling flights rests solely on concerned foreign air carriers

Ali Ahmed 
30 Jun 2021









*Pakistan's Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) announced on Wednesday that it has not revoked or cancelled any flight authorisation granted to foreign air carriers, adding that the sole responsibility of "such commercial rescheduling / cancellation of flight operations to Pakistan rests solely and completely on concerned foreign air carriers".*

While reminding foreign air carriers that it reserves the right to initiate punitive action, the CAA said that the only restrictions that are currently enforced have been applicable since May 5, 2021.

The statement comes after it was learnt that foreign carriers were cancelling already booked, confirmed flights owing to flight approval revocation by Pakistan CAA.

However, in response, the CAA said that it has come to the notice of the authority that foreign air carriers operating to/from Pakistan are over-booking passengers on flights operated to Pakistan from across all international destinations in their route networks on the presumption that enhanced quota will be authorized from next revision of our NOTAM.

"These over-bookings are being cancelled on the pretext that Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority has revoked flight authorizations thereby pinning the blame on Pakistan CAA."

The statement added that owing to the prevailing Covid-19 situation across the globe, CAA, upon the directive of the National Command and Operations Center (NCOC), curtailed inbound international flight operations to 20 % of actual Summer-21 Schedule to Pakistan with effect from May 5, 2021 and extended up to July 15, 2021.

International inbound flights were enhanced to 40% only for direct flights from UK, Canada, Europe, Malaysia and China with effect from July 1, 2021.

However, the authority said it has neither relaxed such COVID-19 restrictions nor has Pakistan CAA committed to anything indicating that international inbound flight restrictions may be eased at a certain point in time, read the statement.

"The excuse of cancelling already booked, confirmed flights / seats owing to flight approval revocation by Pakistan CAA is untenable and Pakistan CAA, currently, has no intervention either in over-booking of passengers on flights operated from outside Pakistan or cancellation of these flights to Pakistan."

"The sole responsibility of such commercial rescheduling / cancellation of flight operations to Pakistan rests solely and completely on concerned foreign air carriers," it said.

CAA said that it has taken a strict notice of this 'wrongdoing' by foreign air carriers, which has lead to public discomfort and inconvenience and it reserves the right to initiate any and all necessary punitive action against these air carriers, at its discretion.


----------



## ghazi52

PROMOTING TOURISM: NEW AIRLINE ISSUED LICENCE TO OPERATE FLIGHTS IN #PAKISTAN
In line with the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan to promote tourism and regional connectivity in the country, the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has issued a licence to a newly launched private airline to operate flights in Pakistan.

According to details, the PCAA has approved the issuance of Tourism Promotion & Regional Integration (TPRI) licence to the country’s private airline named Alvir Airways (Pvt) Ltd for a period of five years under National Aviation Policy 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

*One year on, hopes for lifting of EU curbs on PIA flights fade*


Azfar-ul-Ashfaque
July 24, 2021 - 








A senior PIA official said that the revenue loss was around Rs17 billion during the one-year period. — AFP/File


KARACHI: After passing of one year, hopes for lifting of a ban on all Pakistan-registered aircraft to enter European Union member states as well as the United Kingdom have been eroded after the global aviation watchdog delayed this month’s scheduled safety audit of the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) for an unspecified period, it emerged on Tuesday.

In July 2020, the European Union Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) had suspended the third country operator authorisation of the national flag carrier, Pakistan International Airlines, to operate flights in the EU member states for six months due to safety concerns against the backdrop of the May 22 Karachi plane crash and the subsequent damning statement of Aviation Minister Ghulam Sarwar Khan that 40 per cent of Pakistani pilots possessed dubious licences.

While the EASA ban is on the state of Pakistan because the aviation minister used preliminary findings of an ongoing investigation to point an accusing finger towards the oversight role of the CAA in testing and licensing of pilots, it’s the PIA that has borne the brunt of the ban the most being the only Pakistani airline at that time operating flights to EU states and the United Kingdom.

While the PIA tried its best to get provisional permission to operate flights in EU states, the EASA in December extended the ban for additional three months and made it clear that it would not be lifted without the safety audit of the CAA by the aviation watchdog International Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO).

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Emirates on Friday extended its suspension of flights from four countries — Pakistan, India, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka — to Dubai till July 28 in line with directives from the United Arab Emirates (UAE) government.*

In a statement, the airline said that passengers who had connected through any of the four countries in the last 14 days would not be permitted to travel from any point to the UAE.

"UAE Nationals, holders of UAE Golden Visas and members of diplomatic missions who comply with updated Covid‑19 protocols, are exempt and may be accepted for travel," it said.

Passengers whose flights had been cancelled or affected by the suspension of certain routes due to pandemic-related restrictions could "hold on to [their] Emirates ticket and when flights resume, get in touch with us or [the] booking office to make new travel plans," the airline advised.

"Our contact centres are experiencing a greater volume of calls than anticipated. If your call is not related to travel within the next 48 hours, please consider calling back later," the statement added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

@ghazi52 Has there been any developments from the agreement signed between PAC and AVIC for commercial aircraft?

Pakistan’s PAC And AVIC Sign Agreement To Co-produce Chinese Commercial Aircraft


----------



## khanasifm

Khanate said:


> @ghazi52 Has there been any developments from the agreement signed between PAC and AVIC for commercial aircraft?
> 
> Pakistan’s PAC And AVIC Sign Agreement To Co-produce Chinese Commercial Aircraft



It would
Be nice to send a list of question to various tv channels to be used for September 6 visits to pac /paf lole

1 percentage of composites on jf-17
2 pac and catic agreement
3 next Blcok for jf-17 in works ?
4 new jf-17 orders and customer new signing etc

they may not get an answer but it’s still worth sending some questions as the TVs Chanel anchorand channels are not very good in asking right questions exceptional so far being is dawn news English and rose new program which was for some reason just 20 minutes and cannot find it now


----------



## ghazi52

*The Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority has completed homework to award a British company the contract to conduct pilot licensing tests.*

According to the Civil Aviation Authority sources, British company UKCI will conduct licence tests for the Pakistani pilots against six million Pounds Sterling as per the proposed agreement. 
The pilots will have to pay exam fee in British pounds. On the other hand, a local flying school has opposed the move to award the contract to the British company. 

The flying school administration said, “The course is already very expensive and the examination fee will multiply manifolds after awarding the contract to a British company.” The school has demanded reviewing the decision.

When asked for details about the proposed contract, the CAA spokesperson declined to reply. The International Civil Aviation has barred the CAA from conducting pilot licence tests after the controversial statement of Aviation Minister Ghulam Sarwar Khan over fake licences of pilots, following the PIA aircraft crash in Karachi in 2020. The Federal Investigation Agency is also investigating the fake licences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> *The Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority has completed homework to award a British company the contract to conduct pilot licensing tests.*
> 
> According to the Civil Aviation Authority sources, British company UKCI will conduct licence tests for the Pakistani pilots against six million Pounds Sterling as per the proposed agreement.
> The pilots will have to pay exam fee in British pounds. On the other hand, a local flying school has opposed the move to award the contract to the British company.
> 
> The flying school administration said, “The course is already very expensive and the examination fee will multiply manifolds after awarding the contract to a British company.” The school has demanded reviewing the decision.
> 
> When asked for details about the proposed contract, the CAA spokesperson declined to reply. The International Civil Aviation has barred the CAA from conducting pilot licence tests after the controversial statement of Aviation Minister Ghulam Sarwar Khan over fake licences of pilots, following the PIA aircraft crash in Karachi in 2020. The Federal Investigation Agency is also investigating the fake licences.


You could have tapped PAF infrastructure and resources. İ bet someone made tons of money subcontracting this out to someone else i e the British gora.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu airport in Gilgit Baltistan of Pakistan, will soon start international flights operations, Urumqi (Xinjiang, China) to Skardu, 
Kathmandu (Nepal) to Skardu routes have been in the plan, to facilitate tourists traveling from China n Nepal, for trekking thu the valley of giants

Jul 27, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Allama Iqbal International Airport Lahore Runway upgradation.
*
Comparison between old (top) and recent (bottom) satellite images of Lahore International Airport main Runway 18L/36R being reconstructed with a new rapid exit taxiway also visible. Main runway reconstruction work completion expected in year 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The US State Department has revised its travel advisory for Pakistan, 
upgrading it from "no travel" to "avoid unnecessary travels".
*
The revision — from level four to level three — although not a major change, is still a notable improvement.

"Pakistan’s security environment has improved since 2014 when Pakistani security forces undertook concerted counter terrorist and counter militant operations," the latest travel advisory noted.

"There are greater security resources and infrastructure in major cities, particularly Islamabad, and security forces in these areas may be more readily able to respond to an emergency compared to other areas of the country."

The advisory pointed out that "while threats still exist, terrorist attacks are rare in Islamabad."

The notification, however, urged US citizens to "reconsider travel to Pakistan due to terrorism and sectarian violence” and suggested additional caution due to Covid-19, as “some areas have increased risk.”

The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has issued a Level 2 Travel Health Notice for Pakistan, indicating a moderate level of Covid-19 in the country.

"Your risk of contracting Covid-19 and developing severe symptoms may be lower if you are fully vaccinated with a US-authorised vaccine," it added.

The State Department still urged US citizens not to travel to Balochistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK), including the former Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), due to terrorism and kidnapping. It also advised against traveling to the immediate vicinity of the Line of Control due to terrorism and the potential for armed conflict.

The advisory reminded American citizens that the US government had limited ability to provide emergency services in Pakistan due to the security environment. Travel by US government personnel within Pakistan remained restricted, and the US Consulate General in Peshawar does not provide consular services to US citizens.

The change in US advisory followed a visit to the United States by Pakistan’s National Security Advisor Moeed Yusuf and Director General ISI Faiz Hameed, although the development may or may not be related to the visit.

Their talks focused on Afghanistan, with US officials seeking Pakistan’s cooperation in preventing a Taliban takeover of Kabul. Pakistan not only assured Washington that it would not support a forcible takeover but also urged the Afghan government not to seek a military victory.

US officials, in briefings to the media and in speeches at think tanks, have made it clear that Washington will not accept a Taliban takeover and persuade other nations as well not to recognise such a government.

Washington has also indicated that it would discontinue its economic support to a Taliban-only government, even though the war-torn country heavily depends on US aid.

Discontinuation of economic assistance and lack of diplomatic recognition could push Afghanistan into complete isolation, creating serious problems for Pakistan as well.

Yusuf later told journalists that during his 10-day stay in Washington no US official or lawmaker asked for a military base in Pakistan. “The word base was not mentioned, not even once, during our talks, except in the media,” he said, adding: "Bases were not discussed at all from either side during this trip because we have already made our position clear. That chapter is closed."

Earlier reports in both US and Pakistani media claimed that the Biden administration was seeking military bases in Pakistan to influence developments in Afghanistan, particularly if the Taliban seized Kabul.

At recent congressional hearings, US officials did talk about using Pakistani airspace for reaching Afghanistan and having bases in the region but never mentioned asking Pakistan for a base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*UAE residents in Pakistan no longer need Covid-19 vaccination certificate to travel to Dubai: airline*


Dawn.com
August 10, 2021 -


*The United Arab Emirates (UAE) has again revised its travel rules for residents flying into Dubai from six countries — Pakistan, India, Sri Lanka, Nepal, Nigeria, and Uganda — saying they are no longer required to carry Covid-19 vaccination certificate for entry into the emirate, it emerged on Tuesday.*

According to the updated travel rules published on the national flag carrier Emirates' website, all passengers with a valid UAE residence visa will be allowed to travel to and through Dubai from the above listed countries upon fulfilling the following conditions:

Dubai visa holders must apply for pre‑entry approval through General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs (GDRFA).

Passengers must have a valid Covid-19 test certificate issued within 48 hours between the time of sample collection and scheduled flight departure. Only Covid-19 PCR test reports from certified labs that issue a QR code linked to the original report will be accepted.

Passengers must complete a Covid-19 PCR rapid test four hours before the departure of their flight. (Rapid antigen test will not be accepted).

*Passengers must complete a Covid‑19 PCR test on arrival in Dubai.*

The advisory also noted that UAE nationals are exempt from the first three conditions, but would have to undertake a Covid‑19 PCR test on arrival in Dubai. It added that all other passengers, except UAE nationals, who have been in India, Nepal, Nigeria, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Uganda in the past 14 days will not be permitted to enter Dubai.

*Travel woes*

A significant number of passengers travelling from Pakistan to Dubai were denied boarding from Pakistan on Aug 6 for not having negative rapid PCR test conducted within four hours before departure of flights.

The negative rapid PCR test conducted within four hours prior to departure of a flight for Dubai had been made mandatory by the UAE authorities. However, the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) of Pakistan said they didn't have the facility of rapid PCR test at any international airport of the country.

In a press release issued the same day, a spokesman for the CAA had said that the stipulation had been mandated by UAE authorities without any prior information to the CAA or any other department

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*To Promote Tourism, Helicopter Flights to Be started For Skardu And Gilgit by CAA*

With the new runaway in the making, the Skardu airport has been given the status of an international airport while providing other facilities like Helicopter landing to tourist areas. The Federal government plans helicopter services and international flights for Skardu and Gilgit for promoting tourism, as said by the Civil Aviation Authority.

The CAA’s director-general, Khaqan Murtaza, said in a press interview on Wednesday, “Through big planes’ operation, we are planning to promote tourism in Gilgit, Chitral, and Skardu,” further adding that foreign flights are permitted to land as well. He further added, for Gwadar, Mohenjo Daro, and Turbat, operations will be carried to attract tourists as well, “operations at Saidu Sharif airport have been started as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rapid PCR testing begins at airports across Pakistan*


Services of UAE-accredited labs have been made available at all international airports, says CAA spokesperson


News Desk
August 13, 2021






Owing to difficulties being faced by UAE-bound passengers, the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) said on Friday said that the counters for conducting rapid polymerase chain reaction (PCR) tests for Covid-19 have become functional at all international airports of the country.

According to _Express News_, a spokesman for the authority said that the services of UAE-accredited Pakistani labs have been made available at the airports.

The spokesperson said that the counters have started taking rapid PCR tests for the passengers departing from Karachi, Islamabad, Lahore, Multan, Quetta, Peshawar and Faisalabad airports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

Ahmet Pasha said:


> You could have tapped PAF infrastructure and resources. İ bet someone made tons of money subcontracting this out to someone else i e the British gora.



because one stupid aviation minister could not keep his trap shut and proudly announced to the world that our pilots are JALI ... he and others responsible for the damage done to the aviation should be hanged by their balls for their stupidity

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

ghazi52 said:


> *Allama Iqbal International Airport Lahore Runway upgradation.*
> 
> Comparison between old (top) and recent (bottom) satellite images of Lahore International Airport main Runway 18L/36R being reconstructed with a new rapid exit taxiway also visible. Main runway reconstruction work completion expected in year 2022.
> 
> 
> View attachment 766823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 766824



Lahore airport needs a new terminal. Last year I had a trip to lahore and all of sudden all airlines arrived at the same time , it was chaos to the point there was a fight too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Canadian Authority Certifies PIA Services Adhere To International Guidelines*

The Canadian Transport Agency has concluded that PIA’s operating services satisfy international standards. It hopes that the airline will continue to operate efficiently.

Transport Canada’s Safety Validation and Airworthiness Desk of the Canadian Transport Authority provided the audit report on PIA’s safety. After the European Union imposed an embargo on Pakistan, the authority examined PIA in August 2020.

Transport Canada accepted that PIA has implemented the necessary actions to address the findings issued by the Transport Canada Foreign Operations Division Airworthiness Audit Specific ICAO Airworthiness Elements on August 26, 2020, according to a letter to PIA CEO Air Marshal Arshad Malik.

According to the audit report, all of the airworthiness issues have been resolved

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mandalorian_CA

ghazi52 said:


> *Canadian Authority Certifies PIA Services Adhere To International Guidelines*
> 
> The Canadian Transport Agency has concluded that PIA’s operating services satisfy international standards. It hopes that the airline will continue to operate efficiently.
> 
> Transport Canada’s Safety Validation and Airworthiness Desk of the Canadian Transport Authority provided the audit report on PIA’s safety. After the European Union imposed an embargo on Pakistan, the authority examined PIA in August 2020.
> 
> Transport Canada accepted that PIA has implemented the necessary actions to address the findings issued by the Transport Canada Foreign Operations Division Airworthiness Audit Specific ICAO Airworthiness Elements on August 26, 2020, according to a letter to PIA CEO Air Marshal Arshad Malik.
> 
> According to the audit report, all of the airworthiness issues have been resolved



Transport Canada does not matter , nobody cares in the world what penguins say . tell me if FAA and EASA certify PIA .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Airport 
1940's, 









1960







Now Jinnah International Airport (JIAP) ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Mandalorian_CA said:


> Transport Canada does not matter , nobody cares in the world what penguins say . tell me if FAA and EASA certify PIA .


Yup EASA and FAA are toughest to secure. Unfortunately turn coats within would never allow PIA to succeed because it would then harm Khaqan's LCC carrier Air Blue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1947, Karachi Air Port

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

PIA 777 aircraft on Friday is standing at Hamid Karzai International Airport to evacuate people. The PIA has so for evacuated more than 1400 people from Kabul to Islamabad
Fri, 20 Aug 2021, 11:01 PM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

P*akistan has established rapid testing facilities at all its international airports to conduct rapid PCR tests for United Arab Emirates (UAE)-bound passengers*.

According to media reports, passengers traveling to different UAE cities, including Abu Dhabi and Sharjah, are now carrying rapid PCR test reports conducted at the airports.

“Rapid PCR test has begun for flights to Abu Dhabi and Sharjah and passengers are carrying the reports. It’s available at international airports in Lahore, Islamabad, Peshawar, Multan, and Sialkot, Sohail Nazar, the country manager for UAE at Airblue said on Monday, adding that all the labs are also located within the premises of these airports.

Nazar said that the airline is still waiting for approval from Dubai authorities regarding the rapid PCR test.

The UAE had lifted a months-long travel ban on passengers from Pakistan and five other Asian countries including India and Bangladesh earlier this month. Soon after, the UAE aviation authority imposed a special condition of rapid PCR tests, to be conducted within airport premises, for flight permissions.

To meet the new criteria, Pakistani airlines signed agreements with private laboratories to conduct tests at airports. The passengers have been asked to arrive at the airport six hours before departure to undergo the test at the airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

What the completion date 4 new gawadar and skardu new 10k plus runway for commercial /tourism expansion ?

many other field getting new or additional runways


----------



## ghazi52

New Runway

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Brand new Airbus A321neo for Pakistani private airline Airblue photographed at Airbus’ final assembly line in Hamburg, Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) on Tuesday renewed the licence for an airstrip in Balochistan to revive air connectivity with the Saindak project.

CAA Director General Khaqan Murtaza presented the licence for Juzzak Airstrip, located a few kilometres north of Taftan in Chagai district, to the chairman of Chinese firm M/s MCC Resource Development Limited, at a ceremony held at the authority’s headquarters here on Tuesday.

A CAA spokesperson said that the license for Juzzak Airstrip got expired in 2004 and the strip was abandoned for operational use.

The airstrip was built as a mud strip in the 1980s and was licensed by the CAA in 1996. “The purpose was to facilitate national, international workers travelling by small-sized chartered planes for the development of Saindak copper and gold mines in Balochistan,” he said.

Earlier this year, the CAA allowed the upgradation of the airstrip to make it operational for secure travel of local and foreign workers for further development of the project.

The MRDL asked the CAA to renew its licence on Aug 20 and within a short span of over a week the CAA’s directorate of aerodrome and airspace regulations undertook the inspection and completed all regulatory formalities in this regard, the spokesperson claimed.

_Published in Dawn, September 1st, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Fly Jinnah: Pakistan's Lakson Group, Air Arabia to start a new low-cost airline*

The new carrier will operate as a joint venture between the pair
Fly Jinnah will initially be based in Karachi serving a range of domestic routes across Pakistan and then will expand its route network internationally

BR Web Desk
03 Sep 2021









*DUBAI: Pakistan's Lakson Group and Middle Eastern budget carrier Air Arabia said on Friday they would launch a low-cost airline serving domestic and international routes from Pakistan.*

The new carrier, Fly Jinnah, will operate as a joint venture between the pair, they said in a statement, adopting the low-cost model operated by Air Arabia.

The statement said the new airline would help Pakistan's travel and tourism sector and contribute to the country's economic growth and job creation.

The Lakson Group is a major business conglomerate in Pakistan with interests across the insurance, food, media industries along with others. It was established in 1954, and owns/ operates over 15 companies in Pakistan.

Air Arabia operates from Sharjah and Ras Al Khaimah in the United Arab Emirates, and has similar joint ventures in Abu Dhabi, Egypt, Morocco and Armenia. Its shares are listed on the Dubai Financial Market.

The airline has been pushing ahead to expand in the wake of the coronavirus outbreak last year as low-cost carriers bet on a post-pandemic surge in travel.

Fly Jinnah will initially be based in Karachi serving a range of domestic routes across Pakistan and then will expand its route network internationally, added the statement.

Work on securing the Air Operating Certificate (AOC) - which allows the airline to start operating - will commence shortly. "More details about the launch date, fleet, and destination network will be announced in due course," said the joint statement.

According to IATA, the air transport industry, including airlines and its supply chain along with the tourism spend are estimated to support $3.3 billion of GDP in Pakistan.

In total, 1 percent of the country’s GDP is supported by inputs to the air transport sector and foreign tourists arriving by air.

"This partnership reflects our commitment to support the development of Pakistan’s air transport sector while providing the citizens and visitors of the country with a new option of value for money air travel," said Iqbal Ali Lakhani, chairman of Lakson Group.

Sheikh Abdullah Bin Mohammed Al Thani, chairman of Air Arabia, said Fly Jinnah will add value to the air transport sector of Pakistan. "We look forward to working hand in hand to develop the new airline, which will serve as a new value-for-money air travel option for the country."

Separately, the Air Arabia chairman also met Pakistan Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
After A 13-Year Hiatus, Lufthansa Intends To Resume Flying Operations In Pakistan*

After a 13-year hiatus, German airline Lufthansa is to resume weekly passenger flights to Pakistan, according to an envoy.

According to German Ambassador to Pakistan Bernhard Stephan Schlagheck, a delegation of German businessmen would visit Pakistan next week to explore investment prospects.

It was revealed that the corporate delegation will visit Karachi and Islamabad, where they will meet with private sector investors and high-ranking government officials

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 772321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Runway



This is not new runway existed for last so many year they ran third one coming up which is particularly seen on Apple Maps or google next to the Existing one for commercial growth


----------



## ghazi52

1978

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Juzzak Airport in the Chagai district of Balochistan has been made operational for flights to and from Karachi for the Chinese engineers working on projects in the region.

The Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) held a ceremony on the border region airport site last night to inaugurate the strip for Chinese staffers.

PIA ATR TURBOPROP AIRCRAFT TO PERFORM CHARTERED FLIGHTS BETWEEN KARACHI AND JUZZAK FOR THE TRANSPORTATION OF PEOPLE WORKING ON SAINDAK COPPER-GOLD PROJECT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First flight lands at newly licensed Juzzak airport, the western most airport in Pakistan, 11 kilometers from the border with Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

One of the two Airbus A320 aircraft the Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) had acquired on dry lease from the Bank of Utah, the US, landed at Islamabad International Airport.

The other aircraft is expected to arrive within a couple of weeks, according to a PIA spokesman.

With the addition of these two Airbus A320s, the national flag carrier’s fleet will increase to 29 aircraft of different brands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*UK removes Pakistan from its travel red list*


The Red List allows only those to enter the UK if they are British or Irish nationals, or they have residence rights in the UK
The Amber list classification makes it easy for people traveling to the UK from other countries

BR Web Des
17 Sep 2021






*The UK government on Friday moved Pakistan from its ‘red’ to ‘amber’ list, a categorisation devised for international travel amid the Covid-19 pandemic. All changes will come into effect on Wednesday, Sept. 22, 2021.*

Bradford West MP Naz Shah was delighted at the news. “I appreciate the efforts made by the government in Pakistan to protect against the spread of Covid-19 and the measures that led to Pakistan being removed from the UK travel red list,” Naz said.

The news was also shared by British High Commissioner to Pakistan Christian Turner.
"Pleased to confirm Pakistan is off the red list. I know how difficult the last 5 months were for so many who rely on close links between the United Kingdom & Pakistan," he tweeted.

He said the UK "will continue to work closely with Pakistan to ensure data sharing and safeguard public health in both countries".

"No one is safe until everyone is safe."

Reacting to the development, Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives, Asad Umar, said "Good to know finally the right decision [has been] taken to take Pakistan off red list."

He appreciated the UK High Commission for its support for "conveying facts about the Covid situation in Pakistan".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*After 22 years, PIA plane lands in Damascus*

PIA CEO says resumption of flights is in line with the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan


Web Desk
September 18, 2021








PIA plane touched down at Damascus International Airport on Friday from Karachi. — AFP/File


Pakistan International Airline (PIA) CEO Air Marshal Arshad Malik Saturday said a plane landed at Damascus International Airport after a hiatus of 22 years.

Taking to his official Twitter handle, the CEO tweeted: “Alhamdolillah, after 22 years, PIA landed in Damascus, with pilgrims”.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439146797432250374
Malik said that the resumption of air link between the two countries "aims to promote religious tourism [and] restore relations with Syria".


He also appreciated the efforts of his team, saying: “Salute to Ambassador Air [Marshal] Saeed M Khan for his great support. Long live PIA.”

According to _Gulf News_, the PIA plane touched down at Damascus International Airport on Friday from Karachi.

The flight carried nearly 300 passengers including Aviation Minister Ghulam Sarwar Khan.

Speaking on the occasion, Syrian Transport Minister Zouheir Khzeim said: “The flight is the first after a 20-year hiatus, describing it as an important step for developing economic links between his country and Pakistan.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past*

An important stop in the 1970s was "Kala Chapra", the name of which very few people are familiar with today. Were familiar with The stop was between Natha Khan Goth and the Drug Colony, where either the residents of the Civil Aviation Colony would come down or they would want to watch a movie at a luxury cinema in the evening. This gigantic structure got the name "Kala Chapra" because of its dark color.

This structure did not exist, but the bus stop remained called Kala Chapra for the next several years. The Hangar was the largest steel structure in British times. It was designed in 1927 as part of the British government's royal aerial plan and then built with great skill. It was an aircraft station.

After a long flight, the planes would rest here and then depart for the next journey. Kala Chapra The British government built six R-100 airports in collaboration with the Ministry of Aviation and other companies. An airship is a special type of aircraft that flies with the help of a gas balloon.

Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past

It was a flying caterpillar that flew to its destination with the help of high-speed wings driven by young men. They used to live there, but the airships also used to carry the passengers in their beds and fly away. This high hangar was built within the boundaries of Karachi Airport to anchor the airship. The plane flew from Britain to Australia, in the meantime it also stayed in Karachi.

At 6 pm on October 4, 1930, the airship took off from Cardington, England, with 54 passengers on board, but unfortunately crashed into French territory just eight hours later due to technical problems.
Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past

In Karachi, the plane was eagerly awaited to land on a black roof. The people of Karachi were anxious to see it descend, but they were enslaved to hear of its devastation. For the next four decades after the incident, the hangar waited for another ship, but no ship here. Had to come, didn't come. When the hangar became rusty and black, the people of Karachi called it "Kala Chapra".

For those traveling on the National Highway from Hyderabad and Thatta to Karachi and by train, Kala Chapra was a milestone. Due to its height, it could be seen long before the city limits began, especially when train passengers sat quietly until they saw the black hut, packing at the first sight of the hut. Used to
Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past


In the 60's, during the Ayub regime, this gigantic structure was sold to a large junk shop in Karachi. The scavengers continued to cut the structure for several days, until one day this symbol of Karachi disappeared from the horizon of Karachi, but the Kala Chapra stop remained for the next 20 years, then lost in the pages of history. At the time when we started traveling in buses from Quaidabad to the city center, Kala Chapra used to be a well-known stop. As the buses proceeded from Natha Khan Goth, the conductor would start warning the passengers alighting with the sound of Kala Chapra Kala Chapra.

Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past

Syed Zameer Jafari has also not only mentioned the black hut in his book "Zamiriyat", but has also written an obituary for it. In 1960, Colonel Maqbool Elahi Darwish auctioned it off as per the decision of the Ministry of Defense. In the days when the skin of this hut was being torn, Raqim Al-Huroof lived in the shadow of its affection in the Drug Road cantonment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moon

ghazi52 said:


> *Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past*
> 
> An important stop in the 1970s was "Kala Chapra", the name of which very few people are familiar with today. Were familiar with The stop was between Natha Khan Goth and the Drug Colony, where either the residents of the Civil Aviation Colony would come down or they would want to watch a movie at a luxury cinema in the evening. This gigantic structure got the name "Kala Chapra" because of its dark color.
> 
> This structure did not exist, but the bus stop remained called Kala Chapra for the next several years. The Hangar was the largest steel structure in British times. It was designed in 1927 as part of the British government's royal aerial plan and then built with great skill. It was an aircraft station.
> 
> After a long flight, the planes would rest here and then depart for the next journey. Kala Chapra The British government built six R-100 airports in collaboration with the Ministry of Aviation and other companies. An airship is a special type of aircraft that flies with the help of a gas balloon.
> 
> Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past
> 
> It was a flying caterpillar that flew to its destination with the help of high-speed wings driven by young men. They used to live there, but the airships also used to carry the passengers in their beds and fly away. This high hangar was built within the boundaries of Karachi Airport to anchor the airship. The plane flew from Britain to Australia, in the meantime it also stayed in Karachi.
> 
> At 6 pm on October 4, 1930, the airship took off from Cardington, England, with 54 passengers on board, but unfortunately crashed into French territory just eight hours later due to technical problems.
> Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past
> 
> In Karachi, the plane was eagerly awaited to land on a black roof. The people of Karachi were anxious to see it descend, but they were enslaved to hear of its devastation. For the next four decades after the incident, the hangar waited for another ship, but no ship here. Had to come, didn't come. When the hangar became rusty and black, the people of Karachi called it "Kala Chapra".
> 
> For those traveling on the National Highway from Hyderabad and Thatta to Karachi and by train, Kala Chapra was a milestone. Due to its height, it could be seen long before the city limits began, especially when train passengers sat quietly until they saw the black hut, packing at the first sight of the hut. Used to
> Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past
> 
> 
> In the 60's, during the Ayub regime, this gigantic structure was sold to a large junk shop in Karachi. The scavengers continued to cut the structure for several days, until one day this symbol of Karachi disappeared from the horizon of Karachi, but the Kala Chapra stop remained for the next 20 years, then lost in the pages of history. At the time when we started traveling in buses from Quaidabad to the city center, Kala Chapra used to be a well-known stop. As the buses proceeded from Natha Khan Goth, the conductor would start warning the passengers alighting with the sound of Kala Chapra Kala Chapra.
> 
> Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past
> 
> Syed Zameer Jafari has also not only mentioned the black hut in his book "Zamiriyat", but has also written an obituary for it. In 1960, Colonel Maqbool Elahi Darwish auctioned it off as per the decision of the Ministry of Defense. In the days when the skin of this hut was being torn, Raqim Al-Huroof lived in the shadow of its affection in the Drug Road cantonment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 778926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 778927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 778928


Would've been quite a sight to see Air blimps in Pakistan. Imagine what people, who'd never seen it react to it.
Always used to wonder why we never had them during the British rule, now I know why.
Interesting.


(Also we could do with aerostats in urban spaces for WAMI, for counter terrorism. Have four of them in outskirts of the city, on each side. Keep a constant eye over the city that way).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Supposed to come to Karachi....








Karachi aerodrome






Karachi Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FCPX

ghazi52 said:


> *Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past*
> 
> An important stop in the 1970s was "Kala Chapra", the name of which very few people are familiar with today. Were familiar with The stop was between Natha Khan Goth and the Drug Colony, where either the residents of the Civil Aviation Colony would come down or they would want to watch a movie at a luxury cinema in the evening. This gigantic structure got the name "Kala Chapra" because of its dark color.
> 
> This structure did not exist, but the bus stop remained called Kala Chapra for the next several years. The Hangar was the largest steel structure in British times. It was designed in 1927 as part of the British government's royal aerial plan and then built with great skill. It was an aircraft station.
> 
> After a long flight, the planes would rest here and then depart for the next journey. Kala Chapra The British government built six R-100 airports in collaboration with the Ministry of Aviation and other companies. An airship is a special type of aircraft that flies with the help of a gas balloon.
> 
> Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past
> 
> It was a flying caterpillar that flew to its destination with the help of high-speed wings driven by young men. They used to live there, but the airships also used to carry the passengers in their beds and fly away. This high hangar was built within the boundaries of Karachi Airport to anchor the airship. The plane flew from Britain to Australia, in the meantime it also stayed in Karachi.
> 
> At 6 pm on October 4, 1930, the airship took off from Cardington, England, with 54 passengers on board, but unfortunately crashed into French territory just eight hours later due to technical problems.
> Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past
> 
> In Karachi, the plane was eagerly awaited to land on a black roof. The people of Karachi were anxious to see it descend, but they were enslaved to hear of its devastation. For the next four decades after the incident, the hangar waited for another ship, but no ship here. Had to come, didn't come. When the hangar became rusty and black, the people of Karachi called it "Kala Chapra".
> 
> For those traveling on the National Highway from Hyderabad and Thatta to Karachi and by train, Kala Chapra was a milestone. Due to its height, it could be seen long before the city limits began, especially when train passengers sat quietly until they saw the black hut, packing at the first sight of the hut. Used to
> Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past
> 
> 
> In the 60's, during the Ayub regime, this gigantic structure was sold to a large junk shop in Karachi. The scavengers continued to cut the structure for several days, until one day this symbol of Karachi disappeared from the horizon of Karachi, but the Kala Chapra stop remained for the next 20 years, then lost in the pages of history. At the time when we started traveling in buses from Quaidabad to the city center, Kala Chapra used to be a well-known stop. As the buses proceeded from Natha Khan Goth, the conductor would start warning the passengers alighting with the sound of Kala Chapra Kala Chapra.
> 
> Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past
> 
> Syed Zameer Jafari has also not only mentioned the black hut in his book "Zamiriyat", but has also written an obituary for it. In 1960, Colonel Maqbool Elahi Darwish auctioned it off as per the decision of the Ministry of Defense. In the days when the skin of this hut was being torn, Raqim Al-Huroof lived in the shadow of its affection in the Drug Road cantonment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 778926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 778927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 778928



Not soooooooo old to have been around at that time but I do remember sometimes bunking school and cycling to Karachi airport with friends. At that time part of the runway perimeter only had a barbed wire fence with a few guards and as long as you didnt try to cut or go through the fence the guards would let you stand and watch the take offs and landings. Exciting times!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Juzzak Airport in Saindak Operational! *
Built by MCC Resources Development Company of China, the construction of the airport was completed in August 2021 and is operational now. 
It helps locals to travel from Saindak Balochistan to Karachi in 20 mins only.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1509506822752817

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

There is a new entrant in Pakistan’s airway sector. Meet K2 Airways, which will be based at Karachi’s Jinnah International Airport and will begin scheduled passenger flights later.

The latest entrant in Pakistan’s airway industry will serve numerous domestic destinations across Pakistan including Islamabad, Skardu and Chitral. The airline also plans to fly to international destinations in the near future.

"Secretary BOI Ms. Fareena Mazhar met with the delegation from K2 AIRWAYS UAE, headed by the CEO Mr. Tariq Raja. The delegation apprised the Secretary on the progress being made by them to begin their airline services in Pakistan, starting with northern areas of country" BOI Tweeted.

The K2 airways has also acquired Hitit Crane product suite, Hitit is a Passenger Service Solution providers in the field of airline and travel IT systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Airblue Pakistan takes delivery of its first Airbus A321 neo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Commerce Adviser Abdul Razak Dawood said on Friday the government was fully focused on boosting trade and exports with Afghanistan.

He said peace in Afghanistan and strengthening of economic relationship between the two countries would help increase bilateral trade.

Talking to media on the occasion of first cargo handling from Islamabad airport to Afghanistan via road, the minister said it was a historic moment. The cargo reached the airport via a private air company WF Integral. Mr Razak said despite having a cargo handling facility at Islamabad Airport, the complex remained inactive for international transportation. “This facility would also help in despatching goods coming from other countries to Afghanistan,” he added.

_Published in Dawn, October 16th, 2021_


----------



## MisterSyed

Tu154 PIA (1996-1996) Due to hugh demand these were leased.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CAA issues notices to four airlines for cancelling domestic flights*

Mohammad Asghar
October 21, 2021







Pakistan International Airlines aircraft on the runway at Sialkot International Airport. — Photo by Abid Hussain Mehdi/File


RAWALPINDI: The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has issued notices to four airlines — Pakistan International Airlines (PIA), Serene Air, Airblue and Air Sial — for cancelling confirmed scheduled domestic flights, causing inconvenience to travellers.

In light of public complaints, the CAA Director General has taken strict notice of airline operators for cancelling confirmed scheduled domestic flights and then utilising aircraft for international chartered operations.

The CAA DG in the notice said during the period from Oct 1, 2021 to Oct 18 the operators cancelled 383 (33.4pc ) out of 1,145 domestic flights and utilised the aircraft for international chartered flights.

Pakistan International Airlines was on the top of the list which cancelled 130 flights out of 417 flights with 31.1pc cancellation, Serene Air cancelled 117 flights out of 250, Airblue 86 flights out of 261, Air Sial cancelled 50 flights out of 217. In the light of cancellation of domestic flights, the CAA has decided to withhold all international chartered flight permissions immediately.

The CAA ordered the airline operators to submit an undertaking to the aviation authority prior to requesting any permission for international chartered flights that domestic flight schedule approved for any ongoing scheduling seasons will be operated with a minimum flight regularity and punctuality of 90pc and 80pc, respectively.

The CAA further directed that cancellation of domestic flights, if any, will only be made consequent upon technical reasons or force majeure circumstances.

The domestic flights cancellations on the pretext of technical reasons will only be allowed subject to its confirmation from the CAA’s Airworthiness Directorate.

The CAA further said an adequate balance between domestic flight operations and international flight operations is mandatory which does not only follow along the vision contained in National Aviation Policy 2019 but also allows airline operators to fulfill the obligations towards the traveling public.

All the airline’s operators have been directed to submit an undertaking clarifying that international chartered flight shall not be utilised at the cost of scheduled domestic flight operations.

Following the submission of the undertaking the chartered flight operations will be restored on a case-by-case basis.

It said in case of flight cancellation, the airline has to accommodate the affected passengers on its own alternative (earlier/later) flights or other airlines’ flights (subject to seat availability) as per convenience of affected passengers.

However, the CAA said if the available alternative transport options are not feasible for the passengers, then full ticket refund shall be made to the passengers at the earliest.


In case of flight cancellation due to insufficient passenger load/commercial reasons, if the available alternative transport options are not feasible for the passenger, then in addition to full ticket refund, passengers shall be compensated in line with law.

The CAA also advised the flight operators to minimise cancellations of flights, failing which the CAA will be constrained to initiate regulatory action against the defaulting airline.

_Published in Dawn, October 21st, 2021_


----------



## MisterSyed

@ghazi52 hey bhai, can you post pictures of some old pia aircraft or direct me to a thread?


----------



## ghazi52

MisterSyed said:


> @ghazi52 hey bhai, can you post pictures of some old pia aircraft or direct me to a thread?





History of PIA - Pakistan International Airlines


----------



## ghazi52

*Civil Aviation Issues Airline License to Alvir Airways*

Alvir Airways intends to start flight operations with Embraer ERJ145 and E190 aircraft under Tourism Promotion and Regional Integration (TPRI) license issued by Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (CAA).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

ghazi52 said:


> *Juzzak Airport in Saindak Operational! *
> Built by MCC Resources Development Company of China, the construction of the airport was completed in August 2021 and is operational now.
> It helps locals to travel from Saindak Balochistan to Karachi in 20 mins only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1509506822752817


do they fly super sonic f15 jets sir ?to reach karachi in 20 minutes?


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to ease restrictions on inbound flights from 10th:*

Says Afghans entering Pakistan via border terminals do not require vaccination certificates

Our Correspondent
November 03, 2021


*ISLAMABAD: *The National Command and Operations Centre (NCOC) on Wednesday said Pakistan will relax restrictions on inbound flights from November 10 amid a “downward trend” in coronavirus infections across the globe.

In a statement, the high-level forum said the decision to relax Covid-related restrictions was taken after the enforcement of obligatory vaccination for inbound travellers.

According to the NCOC, “Inbound air traffic will operate at full quantum with effect from November 10.”

The government has placed Armenia, Bulgaria, Costa Rica, Iraq, Mexico, Mongolia, Slovenia, Thailand, Trinidad & Tobago and Ukraine in Category ‘C’ due to low vaccination and high positivity rate.

The NCOC also placed Russia, Iran, Ethiopia, Germany, the Philippines and Afghanistan in high-risk states. They will be “continuously monitored” but no restrictions will be imposed on them.

Meanwhile, the countries that aren’t mentioned in Category ‘C’ have been placed in Category ‘B’, it said, adding that there will be no restrictions on travellers coming from these states.

*Testing protocols*

After November 5, 100 per cent vaccination is required for all inbound passengers. It said all passengers aged six and above should have a negative PCR test report (max 72 hours old) before boarding.

The NCOC has abolished rapid antigen tests (RAT) for inbound passengers. However, people coming from Category ‘C’ states via direct flights will have to undergo this test, the NCOC statement said, adding that “selective flights/symptomatic passengers from Category ‘B’ countries will also undergo RAT”.

According to the NCOC, the testing protocols are applicable for all inbound passengers entering Pakistan via border terminals, except those coming from Afghanistan.

Similarly, Afghans can travel to Pakistan through border terminals without vaccination certificates and PCR. However, they will undergo stringent testing/quarantine protocols already in place, it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Airline fares go through the roof as countries ease curbs*

Zulqernain Tahir
November 5, 2021







Citizens are seen at the Jinnah International Airport in Karachi. — AFP


LAHORE: In a bid to apparently recover losses sustained because of the pandemic restrictions, domestic and foreign airlines have almost doubled fares to destinations such as Dubai, the US and Europe.

Some of the reasons cited by airline officials behind the massive increase in fares are the influx of passengers after foreign destinations lifted coronavirus travel restrictions, increase in fuel prices and devaluation of the rupee.

“For Dubai, the national flag carrier (PIA) is charging over Rs90,000 for an economy class return ticket and foreign airlines about Rs110,000,” an airline official said in conversation with _Dawn_ on Thursday.


> Hotel rents in Dubai, Turkey and elsewhere have also shot up


“Similarly, the economy class return ticket for the UK is between Rs280,000 and Rs350,000. A one-way economy class ticket for the US costs over Rs160,000,” he said, adding that an economy class return ticket for Istanbul was priced over Rs100,000.

“There are different reasons behind such a huge increase in airline fares. As countries are opening up after Covid-19 restrictions, passengers stuck here are flying out. Fuel prices have shot up and the Pakistani rupee is fast losing its value. So the domestic and foreign airlines are looking at it as an opportunity to compensate for losses they earlier suffered because of the pandemic,” the official remarked.

Another official said Dubai’s fare increased more than double because of the Expo 2020 and T20 Cricket World Cup under way, and airlines were booked to capacity. “Even hotel and apartment rents in Dubai, Turkey and elsewhere have shot up,” he added.

_Published in Dawn, November 5th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PIA Country Manager Qadir Bux Sangi said Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) has opened flight bookings for passengers traveling the Islamabad-Xian and Beijing-Islamabad routes.

"China Civil Aviation has approved PIA Winter schedule for China effective from November 01, and passengers can now buy tickets online or through travel agents for single or round trips from Pakistan to China and China to Pakistan," he told APP. He, however, informed that all the passengers would have to strictly adhere to all conditions and restrictions imposed by the Chinese government in wake of the Covid-19 pandemic including nucleic tests and quarantine, etc.

Qadir Bux Sangi informed that the national flag carrier would be operating one flight per week on ISB-XIY-BJS-ISB, PK854 ISB-XIY on Saturdays and return PK855 BJS-ISB on Sundays. "All the passengers traveling from Pakistan to China will be carried from Pakistan to Xian and from Beijing Capital Airport to Pakistan while Xian-Beijing leg will be operated as a ferry," he added.
"He said that since there is a break in the journey at Xian-Beijing leg, therefore RT ticket will be of PAK-Xian and then Beijing-Pakistan therefore, the passengers will have to arrange for their own transportation from Xian to Beijing. 

Similarly, the ex-China RT ticket will be of BJS-Pakistan and then Pakistan-Xian. Same needs to be clarified to passengers while issuing the ticket," he added.

The PIA Country Manager informed that efforts were being made to get permission for other routes including PIA flights on the Islamabad-Xian-Islamabad section, adding, "If approval is granted by the Chinese government, the airfare for passengers traveling from Pakistan to China will significantly be reduced."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Afghanistan's Ariana Airlines begins flights from Kabul to Islamabad*

Reuters
November 11, 2021








A model of an Ariana Afghan Airlines jet is seen in front of the international airport in Kabul on September 5. — Reuters

Ariana Afghan Airlines is beginning regular twice-weekly services from Kabul to Islamabad, the state-owned operator said on Thursday, joining Kam Air which has begun flying five times a week between the two cities.

Ariana, which began regular services to Dubai this week, will operate flights between Kabul and Islamabad on Thursdays and Mondays, charging $400 from Kabul and $100 from Islamabad.

Earlier this week, privately-owned Kam Air started services five times a week to Islamabad as international air traffic gradually reopens following the Taliban's seizure of power in Kabul in August.

The announcement from Ariana came as the Taliban Foreign Minister Amir Khan Muttaqi was visiting Islamabad for talks.

Some charter services have been flying to Kabul since the Taliban takeover but normally scheduled commercial flights had been suspended.

With an economy in deep crisis and continuing concerns about Afghanistan's future under the Taliban, there has been huge demand from people wishing to leave Afghanistan, made worse by repeated problems at land border crossings into Pakistan.

Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) suspended its charter service to Kabul from Islamabad last month, citing interference from Taliban authorities, who had warned the airline it should cut its ticket prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) has launched an app for identifying and reporting hazards, risky incidents, accidents and safety issues witnessed during air travel directly to the authority, it emerged on Thursday.*

The Android app, called the “Voluntary Hazard/Incident Reporting System”, is available on the Google Play store.

According to a statement issued by the PCAA, the app covers a wide range of reporting areas, including "hazard, incident, accident, damage, deficiency, violation, failure and services".

"The aim of the hazard/incident reporting app is to provide an easy, user-friendly [and] adequate platform/resources to the general public and aviation stakeholders for proactive/reactive identification and reporting of hazards/incidents and safety issues directly to the PCAA," the statement says.

It adds that the app can be used to report any hazard or incident that may risk the safety of an aircraft and its operations, and operations at airports.

"The person reporting [the hazard or the incident] may also upload files, pictures, etc, along with [a] narrative in the support of his/her report as evidence," the statement reads, saying the disclosure of identification of the reporter or informer will be optional.

The application is part of efforts by the authority's director general "to invite general public/air passengers/ aviation stakeholders to become part of the aviation [sector's] safety culture", it adds.

"[The] PCAA firmly believes [that] aviation safety is everyone's responsibility and always gives due importance to aviation safety-related issues and remains continuously engaged to enhance aviation performance and quality," the statement says.

According to the statement, a hazard reporting form is also available on the PCAA's website.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Officials in Islamabad said that Pakistan would train Afghan aviation personnel in air traffic control and airport operations.*

The Afghan government requested the assistance during a recent visit of its foreign minister to Islamabad, Pakistani officials said.

Afghanistan’s Interim Foreign Minister Amir Khan Muttaqi made his first visit to Pakistan last week and discussed enhanced trade, cross-border movement and regional connectivity with top officials.

The Afghan Embassy in Islamabad said in a statement earlier this week that the two sides also agreed Pakistan would provide professional training to Afghan aviation personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Skardu airport to operate international flights from December 2*

Dawn.com
December 1, 2021







The wait for upgradation of the Skardu airport is finally over as the airport has been elevated to international status and will begin operations under the new identity from Dec 2 (Thursday), the Civil Aviation Authority announced in a tweet on Wednesday.

The agency said the airport's initial operations will be conducted under the Visual Flight Rules (VFR) only.

Under the VFR, an aircraft is intended to operate in visual meteorological conditions (i.e. nice and clear weather). Clouds, heavy precipitation, low visibility, and other adverse weather conditions should be avoided under the VFR, according to the _ATP Flight School_.

In January 2020, Federal Minister for Aviation Ghulam Sarwar Khan had announced the decision to upgrade Skardu airport to international standards.

The upgradation of the airport included the construction of a new runway, new terminal building, apron and provision of other facilities to cater to international flight operations.

The minister had also said at the time that the Skardu airport was listed among the world's highest altitude airports, adding that it had become one of the busiest airports in Pakistan.
Sarwar had underlined that a plan was also afoot to expand the Gilgit airport, adding that options were being explored to construct a new airport in Gilgit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Foreign Airline Wants to Start Direct Tourist Flights to Skardu*

Fly dubai, a budget airline owned by the UAE government, has submitted an application to Pakistani authorities, seeking to start flights to Skardu International Airport.

According to details, the executive committee of the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) will meet in the coming days to review and decide on the application of flydubai.

If the CAA approves the application, flydubai will become the first international airline to operate flights to and from Skardu International Airport, which received the status of an international airport last week

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471154471388467207
Syrian private Airline...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran inaugurates Skardu International Airport and Jaglot-Skardu road*

Dawn.com
December 16, 2021









Prime Minister Imran Khan on Thursday inaugurated the Skardu International Airport and Jaglot-Skardu road during a day-long visit to the region.

The airport in Skardu was previously only operational for domestic flights. However, its status was elevated on December 2 as it began welcoming international flights as well.

While addressing a large crowd at Municipal Stadium Skardu, the prime minister said the facility's elevation to an international airport would bring untold changes for the locals.

The premier said that GB had the "most beautiful mountain scenery in the world" but lamented that people did not know enough about it because travel was difficult.

He predicted that tourists, including overseas Pakistanis and domestic tourists, would arrive in large numbers after the upgrade to the airport as well as the road.

"Tourism can become a big asset of Pakistan," he said, adding that if Switzerland could generate $70 billion from tourism then Pakistan could also generate substantial income from tourism all year long. "We can make at least $30-$40 billion from tourism just in GB," he said.

The prime minister also highlighted religious tourism and the potential of untapped coastal belt. "We have not taken benefit of the blessings that God has granted us," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The European Union is expected to lift a ban on Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) flights after an International Civil Aviation Organization’s (ICAO) validation committee cleared a safety audit report on the Pakistani flag carrier, local media reported.

The European Union Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) had suspended the authorization of PIA to operate in EU member countries in July 2020 over licensing and flight safety concerns.

The licensing scandal tainted Pakistan’s aviation industry and the country grounded 262 airline pilots suspected of dodging their exams following checks of their qualifications.

An ICAO audit team visited Pakistan to undertake a safety audit of the aviation authority and completed the process on December 10, the Dawn newspaper reported. However, its final report would be released in a few weeks and the Significant Safety Concerns (SSC) would be gradually eased out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1980's























Pakistan International Airlines Boeing B707-340C-H AP-AWY landing RW24 at Luqa on 17 March 1974. With Air Malta about to start operations with two B720s leased from PIA in just two weeks time, this flight brought spare parts, tools and technical personnel. However it was a regular flight to Heathrow, with an enroute stop at Luqa.

© Malta Airport Movements By John Visanich

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohsin A

Very Insightful and Interesting Video including an interview with PIA CEO Air Marshal Arshad Malik.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MisterSyed

Can anybody kindly share pictures of Airstrips/Airports in Azad Kashmir? 
@ghazi52


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On December 30, Air Sial will operate chartered flight from Lahore to Dubai. It will be airline's first international commercial charter flight.

For booking contact travel agent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The national flag carrier will be flying to Europe in the first quarter of 2022, after getting clearance from the international aviation auditor, revealed Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) CEO Arshad Malik.

PIA sorted out its in-house affairs and brought significant improvement in safety and quality standards, which were checked by the Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) before the visit of IATA Operational Safety Audit (IOSA) team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*The International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO), a United Nations (UN) body, has said that Pakistan has successfully resolved safety concerns, a development that paves way for the aviation sector to resume issuing licences to the country's pilots.*

The news is a positive for Pakistan's Civil Aviation Authority (CAA), and likely to create a positive impact on the sector and airlines as well.

The development comes after a scandal over fake licences rocked the aviation sector in Pakistan and hurt flag carrier Pakistan International Airlines (PIA), which was barred from flying to Europe and the United States.

However, in the letter dated January 4, 2022 and sent to Director General of PCAA, Khaqan Murtaza, Denis Guindon, the Deputy Director Monitoring and Oversight Air Navigation Bureau at ICAO, said that the actions taken by Pakistan had successfully resolved the Significant Safety Concern (SSC).

"I wish to refer to the Significant Safety Concern (SSC/PEL-01/09-2020/PAK refers) that was issued to Pakistan on 18 September 2020 as well as the Universal Safety Oversight Audit Programme (USOAP) Continuous Monitoring Approach (CMA) audit that was conducted by an ICAO team in Pakistan from 29 November to 10 December 2021," stated the letter, a copy of which is available with _Business Recorder_.

“During the audit, the ICAO team reviewed the corrective actions taken and related evidence presented by Pakistan to address the SSC regarding the licensing system of the State, specifically in relation to the examinations conducted by the Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) and by delegated or designated training organizations prior to the issuance of licences and ratings."

The letter added that the ICAO SSC Validation Committee reviewed the actions and relevant evidence validated in Pakistan.

“The Committee determined that the actions taken by Pakistan had successfully resolved SSC,” read the letter, while lauding PCAA for their assistance to the ICAO team during the audit mission.

Back in September 2020, ICAO advised Pakistan to undertake immediate corrective action and suspend the issue of any new pilot licenses after false licences came to light following the crash of a PIA plane in May that year.

Last month, a nine-member ICAO team carried out an audit in Pakistan for 10 days. PCAA back then said that the audit team of ICAO appreciated the progress of PCAA, adding that the outcome of the audit has been very positive without any significant concerns.

In June last year, Pakistan grounded 262 airline pilots suspected of dodging their exams following checks of their qualifications.

The action was prompted by the preliminary report on an airliner crash in Karachi last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan and China have launched *Air Cargo Service on the Kashgar-ICT (Islamabad) route*. With the successful landing of Pakistan Faxon Airlines Air Cargo plane at Kashgar Airport in the Xinjiang region of China.
According to China Radio International:

“This is the second international cargo route from Kashgar Airport to Pakistan after the Kashgar-Karachi cargo route in 2019.”

As the main aviation fulcrum of the Silk Road Economic Belt, Kashgar Airport has opened international cargo routes. To provide air traffic and service platforms for economic and trade development between Xinjiang, South Asia, West Asia and Europe.
The construction of the International Transport Corridor and the International Aviation Center is of great importance to the Xinjiang region.

Pakistan and China have launched Air Cargo Service on the Kashgar-ICT (Islamabad) route. With the successful landing of Pakistan Faxon Airlines Air Cargo plane at Kashgar Airport in the Xinjiang region of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

January 16, 2022

The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) on Saturday *banned serving the meals on domestic flights* in line with the directives of the National Command and Operation Centre (NCOC) to stem the spread of Omicron, a new variant of coronavirus, from January 17.

“Amid rising Omicron cases across the country, the NCOC bans serving meals/snacks onboard domestic flights and public transport effective from January 17,” the authority said on its Twitter handle.

National Command and Operations Centre (NCOC) on Saturday discussed the need for restrictions on movement, non-pharmaceutical interventions (NPIs), amid a surge in COVID cases, especially the Omicron variant.

According to details shared after the NCOC meeting headed by Asad Umar, the forum reviewed the disease’s trends in the country and discussed the epidemic curve chart data, disease prevalence and proposed NPIs in wake of rising disease trends in the country, especially in the urban centers.

The NCOC decided to extensively engage with provinces especially with the Sindh government for necessary measures to tackle the rising disease.


----------



## ghazi52

First Karachi - Dacca Jet Flight February 06, 1962.
Pakistan International Airlines’ brand new green and white Boeing 720-B turbo-fan jetliner was scheduled to make its first flight between Karachi ( west Pakistan) and Dacca (east Pakistan) on February 6, 1962. 







On this occasion, Pakistan Posts & Telegraphs Department issued a 13-Paisa overprint on the 2A-anna (Paper Mill, postage stamp issued on August 14, 1955). The overprint was in red.


----------



## ghazi52

Serene Air to start Chengdu-Karachi direct flights​February 25, 2022

SOURCE..dailytimes.com.pk




Serene Air ​BEIJING: Pakistani airline Serene Air is set to launch direct flights from Chengdu China to Kalachi soon. The Civil Aviation Administration of China has recently approved the opening of the Chengdu-Kalachi direct flight route.

This route will be a passenger and cargo mixed route. At the beginning of its operation, the passenger air route will be turned into a cargo route to meet the need of international logistics air cargo. And two flights are arranged per week.

Its maiden flight date remains undecided so far, China Economic Net reported on Thursday. Upon this route’s operation, it will strengthen the trade, economic and cultural exchanges between Pakistan and the western region of China.

It is learned that the Chengdu-Kalachi direct flight will cut the travel time to about six hours from 16 hours the fastest time by connecting flights at present.

Chengdu has active communications and exchanges with Pakistan in various areas, including education, trade and culture. The 2021 International Conference on China-Pakistan Cooperation held in Chengdu attracted about 150 participants online and offline, including Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong, Pakistan Ambassador to China, Moin ul Haque, experts and entrepreneurs from China and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....
Pakistan allows in-flight meals as coronavirus restrictions relaxed​
25 Feb, 2022





Source: File Photo

ISLAMABAD – The Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority lifted the ban on in-flight meals on all domestic routes as the coronavirus positivity rate continues to drop in the country.

As per the revised SOPs for the flights, wearing masks, maintaining social distance and vaccination are mandatory for passengers.

Earlier this year in January, the aviation regulator imposed a ban on in-flight meals due to a surge in the Covid-19 cases.

The airlines will be allowed to serve food and drinks to passengers on domestic flights from March 1, 2022.


----------



## WinterFangs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501511170645114880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Nearly four years after the inauguration of Islamabad International Airport (IIA) by the then prime minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi on May 1, 2018, #Pakistan International Airlines PIA) inaugurated its first engineering hangar for aircraft maintenance at the airport.

The hangar, named after Noor Khan, will be used for maintenance of the PIA aircraft.

A PIA spokesman said that the planes will no longer need to be sent to Karachi airport for maintenance.

Arshad Malik, the chief executive officer PIA, inaugurated the engineering hangar on Sunday.

The CEO said PIA was expanding its presence keeping in view the future requirements of the IIA. Most of the PIA operations are being shifted to the north due to passengers’ demand, the CEO said. Though most of the flights were in the north, the planes had to be transferred to Karachi for maintenance which was very costly.

He said due to the maintenance of the planes in Islamabad, the positioning costs will be gradually reduced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) has acquired a state-of-the-art Airbus A320 simulator for pilot training, refresher courses and air safety.

The simulator would lead to safer training and cost savings for the local airlines, as they have to spend a significant amount of money on training their pilots overseas.

The state-of-the-art digital 7E Evolution Airbus A320 Full Flight Simulator, acquired from L3Harris Technologies, will be installed at the PIA Training Centre in Karachi.

Currently, the national flag carrier operates 11 Airbus A320 aircraft. The simulator will not only benefit PIA’s own pilots who fly Airbus A320 but also other Pakistani airlines like Airblue and AirSial that use the aircraft. Pakistan has 670 Airbus A320 pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.
In a major breakthrough for promotion of tourism in Pakistan, the Skardu airport, the airport in the midst of the mountainous region of the country, which was upgraded as international airport last year, is going to handle a chartered international flight next month.

As per a letter of Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) sent to various concerned departments and authorities, *an international chartered flight is scheduled to operate Skardu from Munich, Germany on May 13, 2022 and will depart from Skardu airport on May 16, 2022 to Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan.*

For handling the first ever international flight to the beautiful city, the CAA has requested all concerned departments and institutions to complete/furnish all necessary preparations and formalities for the smooth conduct of said operation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Airport 1954...








Like,






.

in 1970's







Back side.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
Kala Chapra 1947
Airport Huge Air Ship Shed. Karachi International Air Port- 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan International Airlines - PIA inducts an Airbus A320 into FLEET on dry lease to expand operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Fly Jinnah will soon be operational. 
It will be Pakistan's 5th operational commercial airline and the 4th privately-owned commercial airline in Pakistan after Air Blue, Air Sial, and Serene Air ..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan's upcoming 4th private airliner "Fly Jinnah" Airbus 320 at Sharjah Airport, United Arab Emirates. 
Registration OE-LCB has been issued to Airbus A320 painted in Fly Jinnah (FJ) livery.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Catalystic

PIA still banned…..unable to service european routes…..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Pakistan International Airlines DC-10-30; AP-AXC, October 1977/BGC. This DC-10 (c/n 46931/ 137) took its first flight on December 12, 1973.
© Aero Icarus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
A new runway at *Faisalabad International Airport* will be completed by October this year, enabling Boeing 777 aircraft to land, said Airport Manager Muhammad Anwar Zia.

Addressing Faisalabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FCCI) here on Thursday, he added that the air cargo complex was also under construction and 75% of the work was expected to be completed before the runway becomes operational.

Zia expressed satisfaction over the available passenger load and air cargo and said that 102 domestic and international flights were successfully operating from Faisalabad airport.

He said the old runway could only accommodate small planes, which prompted authorities to construct a new runway for wide-bodied aircraft, in view of the projected increase of passengers and air cargo from the city and its catchment areas..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luosifen

PIA to start direct weekly flights between Islamabad and Chengdu from July 6


ISLAMABAD, June 28 (Gwadar Pro) - Pakistan International Airline (PIA) will start direct weekly pass




gwadarpro.pk





PIA to start direct weekly flights between Islamabad and Chengdu from July 6​ 
By Khalid Aziz | Gwadar Pro Jun 28, 2022



ISLAMABAD, June 28 (Gwadar Pro) - Pakistan International Airline (PIA) will start direct weekly passenger flights between Islamabad, Pakistan and Chengdu, China from July 6, the national flag carrier said in a statement on Monday.
Chengdu, the capital city of Sichuan, China, is the third destination other than Beijing for which PIA recently got operating licences from the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC). In March, PIA said that CAAC had allowed it to operate flights for Chinese cities of Xi’an and Guangzhou from Pakistan. Previously, the state-run airline was allowed to conduct flight operations for Beijing only. CAAC has also allowed PIA to operate chartered cargo flights for Kunming and Shenzhen while approval for flights for Kashgar (Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region) is under process, the airline said.
According to the schedule, Flight Number PK-870, the first flight for the new destination, will take off from Islamabad Int’l Airport at 8 am on July 6, which will touch down at Chengdu Shuangliu Int’l Airport at 4 pm local time after a flight duration of approximately 4 hours and 40 minutes. The same day, Flight Number PK-871 will depart from Chengdu at 6 pm local time and will reach Islamabad at 8:20 pm local time after a flight of 5 hours and 20 minutes.
PIA has attributed the launch of weekly flights to a new destination in China to Pak-China friendship and China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). The new direct flights are expected to enhance trade and education cooperation between Pakistan and Sichuan, which already have multiple linkages. Pakistani students studying in China have also expressed their pleasure over the development.


----------



## ghazi52

PIA Boeing 747 ..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,
*ISLAMABAD: The Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) announced Saturday night that the enhanced rate of the Federal Excise Duty (FED) of Rs 50,000 would not be applicable on Club, Business & First class international air tickets issued before July 1, 2022.*

In this connection, the FBR has issued a clarification on the FED applicable on the air travel.

The FBR has issued instructions to the Chief Commissioners and Collectors of Customs in this regard.

FBR has stated that Federal Excise Duty is chargeable on Club, Business & First class international air tickets under Section 3 of the Federal Excise Act, 2005. Furthermore, sub-rule (8) of the rule 41A stipulates that FED is chargeable at the time of issuance of air tickets. Thus, the enhanced rate of FED on air tickets under the new finance bill 2022 will be chargeable only on international tickets(Club, Business & First class) issued on and after 1st July, 2022.

FBR has further clarified that as federal excuse duty is chargeable at the time of issuance of air tickets; therefore, the enhanced rate of federal excise duty at Rs.50,000(previously Rs.10,000) is not applicable on the Club, Business & First class international air tickets already issued before 1st July,2022.

Some tax experts have referred to the Federal Excise Rules after issuance of this FBR clarification.

As per the rules, “Excise duty under these rules shall be charged and collected by the airline itself or through its authorized sales or travel agents at the time of issuance of tickets or at the time of chartering of flights:

Provided that if due to some unavoidable reasons excise duty is not collected at the time of issuance of tickets the same shall be charged before boarding of the passenger on the aircraft.”

Federal Excise Rules further said that no airline or person-in-charge of aircraft shall allow any passenger to board the aircraft unless such passenger has paid the excise duty.

These tax experts have challenged the legality of the FBR? new clarification.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539602193145282560



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544936359944720384


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543813880123723776


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543227756950986757


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531505414151495681



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545067846572580865

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Under Construction Gwadar International Airport.

The most modern and the largest 246 million dollar New Gwadar International Airport will be operational by September 2023 to welcome local and international flights at the port city.
According to an official source, being built on an area of 4,300 acres, the airport's different units are at different stages of development and the overall construction of the airport would be finished before September 2023.

The New Gwadar International Airport is being managed and operated by the Civil Aviation Authority and is owned by a tripartite venture between Pakistan, Oman, and China.
It is a part of the gigantic China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC project, a cornerstone of China’s One Belt One Road (OBOR) initiative.

It will stimulate the development of the Gwadar peninsula and boost trade between Pakistan and China, hence transforming the geopolitical status of the region into the geo-economic hub of investment and trade opportunities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Ceremony held to celebrate completion of Lahore Airport main Runway | July 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553346032678969345


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553440267688382464



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553339204653957121



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553293370138689536





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553762484397477893





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553767434456293383


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
After two years of renovation, the main runway of Lahore Airport was opened

The main runway of Lahore’s Allama Iqbal International Airport was opened for flights at 10 pm on Friday after two years of repair and renovation.
According to airport sources, Allama Iqbal International Airport’s main runway 36R had deteriorated due to prolonged use without repair, where landing of Boeing 777 or other heavy aircraft was difficult.

The runway was closed for maintenance in August 2020 and runway 36L was used as an alternative for landing and take-off.
According to airport sources, a period of one and a half years was given for the repair of Runway 36R, but the repair and renovation work was delayed. The main runway was opened for flights on Friday night.
Thai Airways flight TG342 from Bangkok made its first landing at 36R at 10:06 PM.


----------



## Catalystic

They really need to get working to lift that EU ban on Pakistani airlines flights to Europe. 
PIA still banned to europe is not good for the airline as well as people having to go via middleeast…..need direct flights as lufthansa and others not coming to Pak


----------



## Luosifen

CCECC finishes runway upgradation of Lahore airport​ 
By Fatima Javed | Gwadar Pro Aug 10, 2022



LAHORE, Aug. 10 (Gwadar Pro) - China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) in collaboration with Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) has finished the runway upgradation of Lahore International Airport.
According to Pakistan Aviation OPLA (AIIAP), the Primary Runway (36R/18L) has become operational since July 29th after reconstruction and upgradation. The upgraded runway is capable of taking off and landing the world’s largest passenger airliners, promoting connection of Pakistan to the world.
Talking to _Gwadar Pro_, a senior official from PCAA affirmed that the latest equipment has been fixed on the main runway for the guidance of the pilots landing planes at the airport. The latest system will help pilots in landing during inclement weather conditions.
“Allama Iqbal International Airport is one of the busiest airports in Pakistan. The airport after upgradation will further expand Pakistan's external connection window, promote local employment and boost regional development. It’s a good addition to Lahore Airport infrastructure and operational capacity,” he said.
The main runway is designed with the highest civil aviation standard for safe and efficient operation. With 3.35km length, 56cm thickness and Grade 4F PQC, it can also accommodate Airbus A380 carriers.
Lahore International Airport Main Runway, undertaken by CCECC, has been handed over to Civil Aviation Authority. The main runway of the Lahore airport R-36 was damaged because of the prolonged use without any repair work causing disruption and delay in the landing of heavy aircraft.
Earlier Lahore Airport main Runway 18L/36R re-construction & upgrade project completion was celebrated by project contractors and consultants. Aviation Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique also attended the ceremony.









CCECC finishes runway upgradation of Lahore airport


LAHORE, Aug. 10 (Gwadar Pro) - China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) in collabora




gwadarpro.pk


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*The Pakistan International Airline (PIA) has decided to provide internet facility to its passengers during flights*

According to details, the national carrier will soon provide internet facility to passengers and has started the installation of Wi-Fi devices.

The PIA management has also sought recommendations from the firms willing for the installation of the in-flight entertainment system.

Initially, the internet facility will be offered on PIA’s 10 Boeing 777s, which have been deployed on longer routes, and 14 AIRBUS A320. The decision was taken in the light of the special instructions of Federal Aviation Minister Khawaja Saad Rafique.

Earlier in July, it was reported that the United States (US) showed readiness for direct flights of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) from Pakistan..


----------



## Luosifen

Hytera Company to provide Advanced Communications Solution to New Gwadar Airport​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Aug 12, 2022



KARACHI, Aug 12 (Gwadar Pro)- Chinese Company Hytera, one of the world’s leading providers of professional communications technologies and solutions, will provide an “Advanced Communication System” to the New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA).
The NGIA, built across an area of 4,300 acres, is expected to become the largest airport in Pakistan after its completion in 2023 and is one of the main projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.
According to an official statement, the Hytera airport communications solutions were chosen to provide reliable and robust communication for the NGIA in order to ensure the safety of passengers and employees both on the ground and in the air. 
As per the contract, Hytera will deploy top-of-the-line equipment and communication system for the new Gwadar International Airport, including 1 DIB-R5 Compact Tetra Base Station, Smart One Dispatch System, and multiple portable radios, mobile radios as well as repeaters.
The project marked another milestone of Hytera’s progress in the airport industry and in the Pakistani market. Its roster of clients in the airport industry includes Qatar Airways, PMIA Airport, Hong Kong Airport, Vienna Airport, Charles de Gaulle Airport, and Helsinki Airport.
Expanded its business footprint to Pakistan in 2005, Hytera has been committed to providing safe and reliable communication systems for various industry verticals in the country. In recent years, Hytera opened a local office in Islamabad to further improve its pre-sales and after-sales service in Pakistan.









Hytera Company to provide Advanced Communications Solution to New Gwadar Airport


KARACHI, Aug 12 (Gwadar Pro)- Chinese Company Hytera, one of the world’s leading providers of profes




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
British Airways has decided to resume direct flights from London to Islamabad .

British Airways will have to pay aeronautical charges to the Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) under an agreement. The permission letter issued by the PCAA stated that the airline will be bound to follow the assigned flight routes.

British Airways will not be allowed to carry military or spying equipment in its flights, whereas, the airline’s administration will have to give prior information to the concerned authorities in Pakistan regarding the cancelled and delayed flights.

It is pertinent to mention here that the airline had temporarily suspended its flight operations to Islamabad two months ago.

Back in February this year, British Airways suspended direct flights between Lahore and London Heathrow on completion of the duration of the agreement.

According to Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) spokesperson, The UK-based airline had suspended Lahore-London flights due to some operational reasons.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Air travellers must declare currency, jewellery: CAA​Mohammad Asghar 
August 17, 2022

RAWALPINDI: The Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) has started implementing Financial Action Task Force (FATF) standards in accordance with the government’s directives for submission of customs’ declaration forms by all inbound and outbound passengers of international flights giving details of their currency, gold jewellery, precious stones and restricted goods such as narcotics, weapons, satellite phones, etc.

Pakistan Customs has been directed to depute its staff at all international airports to facilitate inbound/outbound passengers of all international flights.

The airlines’ crews will distribute the customs’ declaration forms during the flights among all passengers, irrespective of their nationality.

The declaration forms will be deposited at the customs’ counters before the immigration desks at all airports.



> Airlines’ crews will distribute customs’ declaration forms among passengers


For outbound flights, airlines have been directed to ask their staff and travel agents to ensure that they would provide a copy of the Customs declarations to passengers to fill it at the time of booking of tickets.

A PCAA spokesperson said that all international passengers coming to and going from Pakistan will have to fill a Customs’ declaration (including currency declaration) form.

He said the issuance of the boarding passes to passengers going abroad from Pakistan was subject to submission of Customs’ declaration forms.

All passengers coming to the country from abroad will also fill customs’ declaration forms at Pakistan’s airports, the spokesman said.

During incoming flights to Pakistan, flight crew will inform passengers about the currency and customs’ declaration forms’ details to facilitate them, he said.

The declaration’s details must be provided at the customs’ counters at all International Arrivals Lounge desks before the immigration.

The Pakistan Customs has also been directed to depute its staff along with airlines staff to supervise and assist passengers at facilitation counters inside the check-in halls of all airports.

The PCAA would provide full support, space and counters to Pakistan Customs and airlines for implementing the FATF code of conduct, the CAA spokesman said.

The assistant collector of customs, customs house, dry port, station managers of PIA, Fly Dubai, Air Arabia and Gulf Air have also been directed to implement the government’s instructions.

_Published in Dawn, August 17th, 2022_


----------



## Catalystic

Seems like totalitarianism and fascism to collect such personal data…..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,
Egypt Air has begun operating commercial cargo flights between Cairo and Lahore, Pakistan.
The first flight landed yesterday..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
*A new runway at Faisalabad International Airport will be completed by October this year, enabling Boeing 777 aircraft to land, said Airport Manager Muhammad Anwar Zia.*

Addressing Faisalabad Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FCCI) here on Thursday, he added that the air cargo complex was also under construction and 75% of the work was expected to be completed before the runway becomes operational.

Zia expressed satisfaction over the available passenger load and air cargo and said that 102 domestic and international flights were successfully operating from Faisalabad airport.

He said the old runway could only accommodate small planes, which prompted authorities to construct a new runway for wide-bodied aircraft, in view of the projected increase of passengers and air cargo from the city and its catchment areas.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
The Sialkot based private airline, Air Sial, will be adding two Airbus A320 aircraft, with registrations AP-BOR & AP-BOS, to their fleet.

The airline is planning to start international operations after the addition of these aircraft bringing the fleet size to 5 A320s..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,
*Virgin Atlantic to expand operations in Pakistan*

Company will increase frequency of direct flights between Lahore and Islamabad, and the UK

Daniyal Ahmad

LAHORE: After two years of successful operations in Pakistan, Virgin Atlantic will be expanding operations in the country with the inclusion of additional flights between Lahore and Islamabad, and the United Kingdom.

The airline’s decision to double down on Pakistan comes as part of its recovery efforts to recuperate its losses from the pandemic as it is strategically deploying its aircrafts based on demand.

It is set to join the SkyTeam alliance in early 2023 and will be the only British airline in the alliance as it seeks to enhance group services to and from London Heathrow and Manchester. Its decision to boost flights to and from Pakistan is likely based on the same rationale and can be even seen as complementary to it.

Virgin Atlantic has benefited from the exit of other airlines on the UK-Pakistan route with British Airways ceasing its Lahore-London operations earlier this year with Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) still reeling from the aftermath of its licence debacle. The latter is particularly beneficial for Virgin’s operations.

The British airline will likely operate five two-way flights on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, and Saturday from Lahore to London. The airline will also operate four flights from Islamabad.

It may be noted here that PIA’s licence issue dates back to the crash of Flight 8303 on 22 May 2020 after which then Federal Minister for Aviation Ghulam Sarwar Khan alleged that 150 pilots had fake licences. This led to the European Union (EU) and the United Kingdom (UK) banning direct flights from Pakistan, and the government subsequently seizing the licences of 250 pilots. Licence issues have led the country’s national airline to lose out to what some report as 1,000 flights to and from the UK annually. It is likely that Virgin Atlantic is eyeing to take as much of this pie as it can.

PIA is hopeful that it will fully restore its European operations by early 2023, however, it remains to be seen whether it will be able to operate at the same scale prior to the licence scandal and Covid-19.

Commenting on the development, Virgin Atlantic’s Head of the Middle East, Africa, and South Asia Liezl Gericke stated that the decision to double down was a testament to the success that the airline had found in its Pakistan operations in terms of brand equity as load factors in September rose to 90 per cent between Pakistan and the UK.

Virgin Atlantic is a British airline that began its Pakistan operations in 2020 with its maiden flight between Mancheter to Islamabad. It was the second British airline to commence operations in Pakistan after British Airways returned to the country after a decade, in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fourth Airbus A320 for International Operations...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
Fly Jinnah (FJ), a low-cost airline for domestic travel, declared that it has obtained the necessary permits to begin running flights out of Jinnah International Airport.

FJ is a joint venture between the Lakson Group, one of Pakistan’s largest business conglomerates, and the Air Arabia Group, which operates the first and largest low-cost airline in the Middle East and North Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
Pakistan’s low-cost Fly Jinnah airline set to launch on October 31​Operations will begin from Karachi, Lahore, Peshawar, Quetta and Islamabad with fare as low as Rs13,999

News Desk
October 22, 2022


Fly Jinnah, Pakistan’s new low-cost carrier (LCC), is set to launch on October 31 after receiving its Air Operator Certificate (AOC) and Air Operating License (AOL) earlier this month.

As per details, the operations will begin from Karachi, Lahore, Peshawar, Quetta and Islamabad introductory one-way fare as low as Rs13,999.

The airline is offering a free 10-kilogramme hand baggage allowance as well as free in-flight entertainment.

Fly Jinnah is a Pakistani private joint venture budget airline. Founded in Karachi, Fly Jinnah follows the successful economical business model operated by Air Arabia, which focuses on offering comfortable, reliable and the best value for money in air travel.

Earlier this month, the airline announced that it had received its AOC and AOL which will allow the airline to start operating from Karachi International Airport as the country’s fifth private carrier.

Securing the AOC and AOL confirms that Fly Jinnah has met all the professional capabilities, adheres to all safety regulations, and has proven safe and secure to operate as a passenger and cargo airline following the completion of rigorous inspections by the Pakistan Civil Aviation Authority (PCAA) in which Fly Jinnah was found in full compliance with all technical and operational requirements set by PCAA, a statement issued by the airline said.

In March, Fly Jinnah revealed its visual brand identity. Fly Jinnah’s’ brand identity, with its brand name abbreviation ‘FJ’, has adopted the vibrant red as its main colour to reflect the young and modern spirit of the airline while the logo and brand identity consisting of its unique font and round-shaped symbol reflects motion and continuity.

Its brand values are Ambition – offering customers true value and connecting communities across the globe; Sincerity – honesty and willingness to achieve and grow while striving to improve; and Inventiveness – crafting creative solutions while remaining focused, practical, and efficient.

Inspired by the logo and the brand ethos, ‘Fly Jinnah’s’ aircraft livery reflects a modern airline that is aspiring, energetic, and constantly on the move.

Air transport supports over 30 million jobs and $684 billion in GDP in Asia and Pacific alone. Countries in Asia and Subcontinent are focusing on aviation as a catalyst for economic growth, supporting domestic and international connectivity, while contributing immensely to local employment.

Joint ventures in aviation have proven to be successful globally and are increasingly a commonplace. A typical JV model is for a parent airline group to have a minority share while local owners hold a majority share, marrying together local knowledge and world-class aviation expertise.

Almost all countries in the world follow the same policy of FDI in aviation that would permit up to 49 per cent foreign ownership. JVs provide significant social benefit to human capital through knowledge transfer and the development of local talents, by bringing in international experience, know-how, and training standards, into the local market.

Lakson Group and Air Arabia Group announced their decision to form a JV airline in Pakistan in September 2021. Fly Jinnah will follow the low-cost business model and provide its customer base with a reliable operation and value-driven product.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

AJK, Helicopter Services..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PIA....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586771720362393600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

PIA's first direct flight arrives in Beijing before PM visits China​ 
By Zafar Hussain | China Economic Net Oct 31, 2022



BEIJING, Oct. 31 (China Economic Net)-The first direct flight of Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) from Islamabad arrived in Beijing Sunday, two days before the expected arrival of Prime Minister of Pakistan Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif at Beijing on 1 November.
After suspended operation between Beijing and Islamabad since February 10, 2020 due to COVID-19, PIA now officially resumed its operation between the two capital cities. The first flight PK-854 with 61 passengers on board arrived at Beijing Capital Airport at 14:55 pm local time on Sunday.
A Pakistani passenger Khan Raza told CEN that he is very excited to arrive in Beijing, adding that he has business in Beijing and a direct flight suits him.
" I was waiting for a direct flight to Beijing for the last two months and luckily I got one. Now I can resume my business activities. A direct flight has two major advantages for me. One is short distance, and secondly, low fare", he added.
Talking to China Economic Net, Abbasi Shahzad said he was studying in Beijing but was stuck due to the COVID-19 pandemic. The direct flight has facilitated him to resume his study right at his university in Beijing.
"I'm very happy today that I safely reached Beijing and the ticket I got is a much-discounted fare as compared to previous months. After quarantine, I will resume my off-line study", he stated.
It is to be noted that PIA is expanding its flight network for China and having direct flights to Chengdu, Xi'an, and Beijing and it is expected that PIA will start the Lahore-Guangzhou operation in December this year.









PIA's first direct flight arrives in Beijing before PM visits China


BEIJING, Oct. 31 (China Economic Net)-The first direct flight of Pakistan International Airlines (PI




gwadarpro.pk


----------



## War Historian

A detailed video about Pakistan aviation industry and its different planes. Link is attached.Thanks.


----------



## War Historian

Video is in urdu language but english text explain most of the video.


War Historian said:


> A detailed video about Pakistan aviation industry and its different planes. Link is attached.Thanks.


----------



## ghazi52

...
Fly Jinnah airline begins flight operations​The new player in the market will operate daily flights between major cities

Our Correspondent
November 01, 2022






*KARACHI: *Pakistan’s low-cost carrier, Fly Jinnah, has started flight operations as the fourth domestic airline.

The inaugural flight departed from Karachi to Islamabad on Monday afternoon. A cake was cut in the lounge of Jinnah Terminal at the flight’s departure and a water salute was presented by the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) as it landed at the Islamabad International Airport.

Air Arabia Group CEO Adel Abdullah Ali, Colgate Palmolive Pakistan and Fly Jinnah Director Zulfiqar Ali Lakhani, CAA Director General Khaqan Murtaza, Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) leader Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, Pakistan People’s Party (PPP) Senator Saleem Mandviwala and Spokesman of Prime Minister Fahd Hussain were also present on the occasion.

Fly Jinnah COO Arman Yahya said that equipped with modern technology, the airline is crossing the milestone of starting air operations. He said that the airline will play an important role in the aviation sector as it provides passengers with an easy and comfortable means of air travel. There will be no compromise on safety and the operations are starting with three Airbus A320 aircraft, he added.

The COO said that domestic flights will run in the first year while international flights will start in the second year. Fly Jinnah will operate daily flights from Karachi to Islamabad, Lahore and Peshawar, and four flights to Quetta per week, he added.

He further said that flights will also reach small airports, including the one in Skardu.

Actors Behroz Sabzwari, Muneeb Butt and Aiman Khan, singer Faakhir Mehmood, and other passengers declared the journey comfortable and satisfying. They also expressed good wishes for the airline.

The airline’s management is confident that it will provide passengers with value-added products and services to offer convenient and comfortable means of air travel. They said that they are committed to working with partners to effectively meet the needs of the Pakistani market and to contribute to the tourism sector by providing the best travel facilities in the country.

Earlier this month, the airline obtained an air operator certificate and an air operating licence from the CAA, after which it received permission to start domestic flight operations.

The airline offers in-flight entertainment in all its aircraft and the customers can also enjoy a variety of hot food and beverages from the in-flight Sky Café at low costs.

The airline was announced in a joint venture between Lakson Group and Air Arabia Group in September 2021. Its head office has been established in Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Fly Jinnah Crew...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=468200288741682


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral Airport , KPK.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta : Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has announced that it will develop a newer and better runway at Quetta International Airport, which will be able to accommodate wide-body planes as well.
In addition, COO Mazhar stated that the new runway, planned to be launched next month, will receive direct flights from Saudi Arabia, Dubai, and European countries..


----------

